# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  ★Nokia 4-port Wall Charger AC-301 available in India ★pg-136★

## josemon17

*OFFICIAL*

*WEBSITE*

*FACEBOOK*

----------


## josemon17

*Coming Soon*

----------


## josemon17

*NOKIA 6

*

----------


## josemon17

*latest announcement*

*nokia 6

*

----------


## josemon17

Apps Section:

*1. Wechat-Updated---LINK*

*2. Fresh Paint----LINK*

*3. Video Trimmer----LINK*

*4. Torrent---LINK*

*5. Fotor Photo Editing:Update Released---LINK*

*6. Newshunt [Newspaper]---Link*

*7. Battery App updated---Link*

*8. State Bank---Link*

*9. Nokia Pro Cam App updated---Link*

*10. Smart Board Calculator---Link*

*11. Standard Chartered---Link*

*12. Lufthansa---Link*

*13. Shahid.net---Link*

----------


## josemon17

*VIDEOS*

----------


## josemon17

*Rome wasn't built in one day, but Nokia's decision on "Lumia" sure was*



*It was back in 2011 when Nokia and Microsoft formed a partnership to have the Finish manufacturer focus solely on Windows Phone. But did you know that the decision to use "Lumia" as the branding for its family of Windows Phones was made in just one day? 

"Why wait until tomorrow or next week?," Elop explained to Reuters, describing a meeting held in August, 2011. "We could make the decision today. And we did." It was a humorous choice back then as reports came in that the word Lumia means prostitute in Spanish. Doesn't quite ring the same bell, does it?

But Lumia it was and we've now got to a stage where the brand is recognised in multiple markets, tied to the Windows Phone OS.*

----------


## saamy

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## sprint

Nokia  :Silsila:

----------


## sprint

Nokia 1020 started selling only for at and t contract ones.others have to wait till september.

----------


## josemon17

*LinkedIn app now available on Nokia's Asha touchphones*



The new application is available as a free download from the Nokia store, and it allows users to keep up to date with their network, accept connection requests, and communicate with contacts. The application also has a search feature.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 1020 vs Canon Rebel XS DSLR*

----------


## josemon17

*Instaweatherpro now in the Windows Phone Store*

----------


## josemon17

*Auto Speed — automobile speedometer for Windows Phone*



The features:
    Gauge with digital speed indication.
    Alert if speed exceeds the specified limit.
    Trip distance measurement.
    Total distance calculation.
    Adjustable gauge position on the screen.
    Supports both vertical and horizontal orientation.
    Various units of measurement (km/h, MPH)
    The indicator of directions.

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Extras + Info update brings Call and SMS filtering*

----------


## josemon17

*ESPNcricinfo App For WP8 Devices Updated To v2.0 With New Design And More*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Siemens Networks Is Now Nokia Solutions and Networks*



Nokia today announced the completion of acquisition of Siemens’ stake in Nokia Siemens Networks and renamed the new company as Nokia Solutions and Networks(NSN).

Read full press release below.

    Espoo, Finland – Nokia has completed the acquisition of Siemens’ stake in Nokia Siemens Networks. The transaction was originally announced on July 1, 2013.

    In accordance with this transaction, the Siemens name is being phased out from Nokia Siemens Networks’ company name and branding. The new name and brand is Nokia Solutions and Networks, also referred to as NSN, which will be used also for financial reporting purposes.

    Nokia Solutions and Networks is wholly owned by Nokia and will continue to be consolidated by Nokia.

    Rajeev Suri continues as CEO and Jesper Ovesen continues as Executive Chairman of the NSN Board of Directors. The NSN Board of Directors has been adjusted to the new ownership structure as the Siemens-appointed directors have resigned.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 925 priced in India*

----------


## josemon17

*Smartphone Exchange Campaign: Nokia Introduces Smart Buy Back Offers on Lumia 520 and Lumia 620* 




Finnish handset maker, Nokia has begun a major smartphone exchange campaign offering up to ₹6,000 discount on its flagship mid-range phones Lumia 520 and 620 in India.

Nokia's exchange scheme called 'Lumia Smart Buy Back Offer' reduces the MRP of Lumia 520 from ₹11,289 to ₹7,289 and Lumia 620's price ₹15,999 will drop to ₹9,999.

The company mentioned that in order to purchase the two Lumia phones at discount prices, prospective buyers need to have their old smartphones in working condition with original battery in it and should not have any physical defect. Nokia added that the buyback value of consumers' old handset exchange price value will be solely determined by the retailer. 

By offering only two mid-range smartphones in its scheme, Nokia seems to be playing low compared to its rival who are offering their high-end smartphones priced above ₹30,000. If the exchange scheme of Nokia succeeds, it may extend the offer to its high-end camera smartphones-Lumia 920 and yet to be released Lumia 925 and Lumia 1020.


More details: Visit

----------


## josemon17

*Rumour: Nokia Tablet coming end of September, Nokia Phablet in beginning of November*



    Nokia Tablet for AT&T will be announced in last week of September. He is unsure as it is Win8.1 or WinRT 8.1 tablet but says chances of Win8.1 is more as Nokia is not confident of WinRT success (Old news). Also, somehow contrary to what our sources indicated tipster says, the Phablet may see an announcement in November 1st week only. According to him dual-sim Lumias are scheduled to arrive in October and that From now till December 2013 every month Nokia will launch something new.

So:
September (last week) 	Windows 8.1 tablet for AT&T
October 	Dual-SIM Lumia
November (first week) 	Nokia Phablet
December 	Unspecified devices

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Details Call And SMS Filter In Upcoming Lumia Update*

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

*2000+ Page views.....!*

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Deewana

> some pics that i took with my lumia 720


nalllaa cam aaanallo...:)

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 625 Now Available For Pre-Order In India With A Steep Price Tag Of Rs.19499*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Promotes Lumia Amber Update With A New Video Ad*




*Amber update and the new features and improvements it brings to the existing Windows Phone devices Nokia Lumia 920, 820, 720, 620 and 520. This update brings in improved camera capabilities with better low-light photos, improved auto focus, enhanced noise filter, Nokia Smart Camera and more. Also some neat features such as Nokia Glance screen, Flip to silence, FM Radio, colors profiles for display and more are also available.*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia HERE Transit App Updated With Big Fixes And Stability Improvements*

----------


## josemon17

*Official Viper SmartStart app now in the Windows Phone Store*



*Viper has brought its SmartStart application to Windows Phone.

The service uses special hardware, the Viper SmartStart module,  installed in standard cars to give users remote control of their car’s ignition, and with the app allows:

    Lock/arm
    Unlock/disarm
    Remote car starter
    Trunk release
    Panic or car finder
    Aux channels
*

----------


## JJK

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_to_hol...-news-6606.php

----------


## Reporter

720 edukkano atho 920 edukkano  :Ahupinne: 
Battery back up ethanu best?

----------


## josemon17

*Official Domino’s Pizza app arrives in India*

----------


## JJK

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_asha_5...-news-6663.php

----------


## josemon17

*Estimated size of Nokia Lumia 1520 phablet reveals it to be comparable to the Samsung Mega 6.3*



Nokia Phablet, rumoured to be announced in "late September" according to Reuters.

The Phablet has been said to actually be called the Lumia 1520, if evLeaks is believed to be correct. And based on WPCentral’s "confirmed" specs, the massive phone will have a 6-inch 1080p screen, quad core processor, and a whopping 20 MP camera. Unlike the impressive 1020, this phone will only have a slight camera hump similar to the 925.

See a perspective-corrected version after the break, which shows the relative sizes of the devices well and also shows what appears to be a Galaxy Note-like flip case which presumably also folds to create a stand ala iPad.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Amber to hit all WP8 Lumias by end of September, but Nokia confirms no “double tap to wake” for Lumia 720, 625, 620, and 520*



Nokia posted a blog post on their Conversations site where they answered questions about the Nokia Amber update coming to their Windows Phone 8 handsets.

In the post the most positive news is that Nokia expects the update to roll out to all Windows Phone 8 Nokia Lumias by the end of September.

Unfortunately the negative news includes that some of the most desirable features are not coming to all handsets.

In the post Nokia confirms that the ‘double tap to wake’ feature is not supported on Lumia 720, Lumia 720T, Lumia 625, Lumia 620, Lumia 521, Lumia 520, or Lumia 520T.

Also Nokia confirmed the FM Radio feature will not be coming to the Lumia 620, Lumia 810 and Lumia 928 as they “do not have the FM radio chip.”

They also confirm, as long expected, that Nokia Pro Camera will not be coming to non-Pureview handsets.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 720 and 920 join Nokia’s Easy Monthly Instalments payment plan in India*

----------


## josemon17

*Lock Buster gets major update, adds Nokia filter effects and more*



Lock Buster, the popular app for automatically changing lock screen collages, has been updated to version 4.0 and brings some new and interesting features.

The update includes the following changes:

    Filters: With popular filters like Valencia, Hudson and Vintage, Lock Buster 4.0 comes with 14 high-quality filters that give your lock screen collages a special look. Thereby, collages of pictures taken at different places under different conditions look even more matching.

    Share your collage: With today’s release you are now able to share your collages via email, messaging, twitter and more. Show your peeps your favorite memories! You will also find a menu item in the app bar that allows you to save your collage to the local pictures library.

    Instant refresh: In the editing screen you now have another app bar button that allows you to use the instant refresh function. You are asked to pin a tile to the start screen which allows you to refresh your lock screen at any time by only tapping once on the tile.

    Overlaid fader: You can now find a new option to change the overlaid shade at the bottom of the collage. With today’s release you are able to choose between “No Shading”, “Light Shading” and the default shading overlay.

    General improvements: The background refresh process has been optimized in terms of memory consumption and is now running even more reliable. Bugs have been fixed in order to optimize the overall experience.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 925 review*

Pros

    Premium build quality
    Great screen
    Bundled Nokia apps


Cons

    App ecosystem not at par with Android and iOS
    Storage is not expandable 

Ratings (out of 5)

    Design: 4
    Display: 3.5
    Camera: 4.5
    Performance: 4
    Software: 3.5
    Battery Life: 3.5
    Value for Money: 4
    Overall: 4
*
Full review:Visit*

----------


## josemon17

Taken in a moving car @73mph...

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

low light pics

iso 400 shutter speed 1/2s manual focus



iso 800 shutter speed 1/21s manual focus

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 1020 video - The Power of Zoom Reinvented*

----------


## AslaN

The Next Chapter: An open letter from Steve Ballmer and Stephen Elop

*Microsoft to acquire Nokia Devices & Services, accelerating the Windows ecosystem*

Published by Tiina Jaatinen on September 3, 2013

banner_465


Nokia and Microsoft have always dreamed big – we dreamed of putting a computer on every desk, and a mobile phone in every pocket, and we’ve come a long way toward realizing those dreams.
Today marks a moment of reinvention.

Nokia has an identity spanning 150 years of heritage, innovation, excellence, and change which began and will continue in Finland, as well as around the world. From humble beginnings as a paper mill, to manufacturing rubber boots and car tires, and then to mobile phones, reinvention is in Nokia’s blood.

Now Nokia will write its next chapter, focused on enabling mobility through its leadership in networking, mapping & location, and advanced technologies.

For Microsoft as well, today is a bold step into the future, a huge leap forward on our journey of creating a family of devices and services that delight people and empower businesses of all sizes.

Our partnership over the past two and a half years, which combined our respective strengths to build a new global mobile ecosystem, has created incredible results: award-winning phones and amazing services that have made Nokia Windows Phones the fastest-growing smartphones in the world.

Building on this successful partnership, we announced some important news today: an agreement for Microsoft to purchase Nokia’s Devices & Services business, to deliver more choices, faster innovation, and even more exciting devices and services to our customers.

Today’s agreement will accelerate the momentum of Nokia’s devices and services, bringing the world’s most innovative smartphones to more people, while continuing to connect the next billion people with Nokia’s mobile phone portfolio.

With the commitment and resources of Microsoft to take Nokia’s devices and services forward, we can now realize the full potential of the Windows ecosystem, providing the most compelling experiences for people at home, at work and everywhere in between.

We will continue to build the mobile phones you’ve come to love, while investing in the future – new phones and services that combine the best of Microsoft and the best of Nokia.

Nokia and Microsoft are committed to the next chapter.

Together, we will redefine the boundaries of mobility.

Steve & Stephen

The transaction is expected to close in the first quarter of 2014, subject to approval by Nokia shareholders, regulatory approvals and other customary closing conditions

----------


## josemon17

Though it was a good decision,,bt  :Crying:

----------


## NANBAN

> Though it was a good decision,,bt


inni nokia base models onnum kannile?

----------


## sirius

news of elope being considered as next ceo of microsoft  once balmer resigns strengthens...............

is elope being sent to nokia by microsopft for this acquistion ? Strange  :Laughing:

----------


## josemon17

> inni nokia base models onnum kannile?


base models kanum..but windows aanu aanu nadathuka

----------


## josemon17

> news of elope being considered as next ceo of microsoft  once balmer resigns strengthens...............
> 
> is elope being sent to nokia by microsopft for this acquistion ? Strange


might be a chance..becz they hav burned all d cash while accqring siemens..ithanu kooduthal preshnam aayath..devolpment nallath aanu..becz nerathe app devolpmnt okke preshnam undayirunnu with windows..ath nokia thuranju paranjayirunnu

----------


## sirius

> might be a chance..becz they hav burned all d cash while accqring siemens..ithanu kooduthal preshnam aayath..devolpment nallath aanu..becz nerathe app devolpmnt okke preshnam undayirunnu with windows..ath nokia thuranju paranjayirunnu


anyway i.m disappointed,feeling sad of this acqustion........

----------


## josemon17

> anyway i.m disappointed,feeling sad of this acqustion........


me to the same..ravile ee vartha google search kandapol..mood sarikum poyi..pinne nere official page poyi irunnu vayichu..bt still orkkan vayya..eni egane phone..phalphbt september rels paranjit und..egane name cheyum..

----------


## AslaN

Name nokia ennu thane elae..google motoye acquire cheyditu peronum mati elelo


> me to the same..ravile ee vartha google search kandapol..mood sarikum poyi..pinne nere official page poyi irunnu vayichu..bt still orkkan vayya..eni egane phone..phalphbt september rels paranjit und..egane name cheyum..

----------


## teegy

> Name nokia ennu thane elae..google motoye acquire cheyditu peronum mati elelo


not sure if this is rite

No new ‘Nokia’ Windows Phones are coming

According to the fine print, the Nokia brand name is still Nokia’s, but it cannot license it for use on any mobile phones for 30 months, and won’t be able to use the name on its own mobile devices until December 31, 2015.

Microsoft has the rights to use the Nokia name on all current smartphones, such as the Lumia 1020, for the next 10 years, but it cannot make new Windows Phone devices with the Nokia name. It can also use the Nokia brand name on any Asha or Series 30 series, either those already on sale or ones developed in the future. This means that the Nokia name will live on, but only as long as the current range of Lumia phones remain on sale, or should Microsoft chose to use it on future feature phones. It may make sense to continue using the Nokia brand for a few years because of how widely recognized it is in developing countries where inexpensive Asha phones are popular.

----------


## teegy

Nokia buy can't fix Windows Phone biggest hurdle: Itself

Nokia is Microsoft's best chance at selling phones, but what it really needs is a more sophisticated OS.

Microsoft's buyout of Nokia's cell phone branch will benefit everyone, the two companies' CEOs say. The direct reach into Microsoft's deep pockets will give Nokia phones the financial backing they need to make an even firmer marketing push. What's more, integrated hardware and software teams spell faster releases.

Making Nokia's celebrated design aesthetic the vanguard of a new hardware-focused Microsoft brand may give Redmond all sorts of cachet. But that hardware cred won't mean much so long as Microsoft's Windows Phone OS trails behind Android and iOS.

That's a chasm Microsoft won't be able to close until the company can successfully turn Windows Phone into a truly competitive operating system -- something that has nothing to do with Nokia's hardware or software assets.

The newest (and least mature) of these three operating systems, Windows Phone arguably has the freshest, cleanest design, but there are also major gaps in its support.

For instance, developers tend to program Windows Phone apps after launching with Android and iOS, which makes its app Marketplace seem more spartan when it comes to the hottest titles.

Among the 170,000 apps that Microsoft currently lists in the Windows Phone marketplace are familiar titles like Pandora, Facebook, Twitter, Netflix, and YouTube. Yet others, like Candy Crush, Instagram, and Dropbox, miss the roll call.

In addition, Microsoft's mobile OS lacks official support for the majority of Google's ecosystem of online apps and services. You can read your Gmail through the main e-mail app, and set the phone to search Google instead of Bing. There's also a bare-bones Google search app.

However, you can't download the official Chrome browser, and Web apps and third-party programs are the only way to access popular tools like Google Drive and Google+. A public saga between Microsoft and Google could account for much of this missing, but common, cooperation among rivals.
What else Windows Phone needs
There isn't a single silver bullet that can catch Windows Phone 8 (reviewed) up to its competitors, but here are a few common suggestions from Windows Phone users that could help even the score:

Notification center: A central area for alerts would augment badges associated with each app.
Start screen folders: Grouping apps into folders would help users keep more important icons available without having to scroll down or to the app list.
Contextual search: Pressing the Search icon should search within the app, not just launch Bing search.
Voice assistant: Round out the voice search functionality to understand natural language and launch device actions.
Support for multiple Gmail accounts: Expanding support would allow users with multiple accounts to switch inboxes.
Improve local search: Local search options are limited, hard to sort, and not always very accurate.
More-graphical interface: The text-heavy OS can be hard to read quickly, and flat, monochromatic squares of the same color make it hard to differentiate apps at a glance.

It isn't all doom and gloom. Windows Phone excels at keeping the operating system uniform across devices, and at integrating the Microsoft Office suite and Xbox. It's known for a highly accurate typing experience on its virtual keyboard. Users also enjoy the dynamic live tiles and the OS' overall responsiveness.

How Nokia can further bolster Windows Phone
From where I sit, the major way Nokia's current team of talent can help Windows phone more effectively as a subsidiary than it could do as a close partner is with its people. If Microsoft allows Nokia's transplants to have a crack at developing the OS into its next stages, Microsoft could add some freshness and missing features to the smartphone experience.

In the sense of specific software, Nokia has invested considerable time in exclusive camera apps for its Windows phones. Today, most of those effects and settings appear in separate programs you have to open or switch to from the native camera. With this acquisition, Windows Phone OS could get a single, more robust photo experience right out of the gate.
For its part, Nokia's music app is also a little redundant with Microsoft's own OS offering, but there may be some behind-the-scenes expertise that Nokia can lend Microsoft's OS.

Since Nokia will be keeping its Here maps division as part of the deal, Microsoft will have to continue integrating that software through a partner relationship.

Beyond Nokia
From the first bold Nokia Lumia 800 to the first metal-bearing Lumia, Nokia's handsets already made Windows Phone appealing.

Now it's up to Microsoft's leaders and engineers to advance the platform itself, and to get flagship Nokia phones selling across all major carriers in mature markets like the US.

Hopefully, increasing Windows Phone's software capabilities and public image will become the major mobile priority of Microsoft's next CEO, whomever he or she is. When it comes to selling software, there's only so much that buying up a hardware arm can do.

----------


## josemon17

> Name nokia ennu thane elae..google motoye acquire cheyditu peronum mati elelo


kanan sadyatha illa...pinne jan vare und..athinte idak phalbt varum enn predishikunnu...

Pinne shareholders acceptanc kittanam.enkil mathrame ithu nadaku enna thonnune..nokia brand koduthit illalo..

----------


## JJK

che,, ee parupadi vendarnnu..

----------


## josemon17

> che,, ee parupadi vendarnnu..


they are going to introduce jolla..

----------


## JJK

> they are going to introduce jolla..


adenta sambavam???

----------


## AslaN

Meego based os ..nokiayude pazhe engnrs develop cheyuna os


> adenta sambavam???

----------


## JJK

> Meego based os ..nokiayude pazhe engnrs develop cheyuna os


ade pazhya item alle,, pande kettitundenne tonunnu,, btw,, lumia fon eni nokia enna peril tanne aano erakkanad??

----------


## josemon17

> ade pazhya item alle,, pande kettitundenne tonunnu,, btw,, lumia fon eni nokia enna peril tanne aano erakkanad??


meego os orkunundo..elop vanna timil ath aayit munpot pokathe windows ayit vannu..it was good..ath kurach perk ishtapetila..so emplys maari..as a result they started a finish compny..aftr d acqustn of nokia by microsoft,they hav annoncd dat phn will be availble by this end year..advntge-andriod compatble,,so google ninnu app instal cheyam..

Nokia wont be ther for lumia and asha,

----------


## teegy

> meego os orkunundo..elop vanna timil ath aayit munpot pokathe windows ayit vannu..it was good..ath kurach perk ishtapetila..so emplys maari..as a result they started a finish compny..aftr d acqustn,they hav annoncd dat phn will be availble by this end year..advntge-andriod compatble,,so google ninnu instal cheyam..
> 
> Nokia wont be ther for lumia and asha,


Meego was good os.
Jolla fish android compatable ayathu kondu click aakan chance und.

----------


## josemon17

> Meego was good os.
> Jolla fish android compatable ayathu kondu click aakan chance und.


os name is sailfish ..linux based aanu..the phon wll be 4.5 inch screen with 8mp cam..good thing is that preorder close cheythu..

meego was good..devolpers use cheythirunnath aanu.so multitasking okke valare kollamayirunnu...aa timil okke comparsn kandirunnu..elop karanam aanu devolpmnt munpot pokanje..

----------


## sirius

> meego os orkunundo..elop vanna timil ath aayit munpot pokathe windows ayit vannu..it was good..ath kurach perk ishtapetila..so emplys maari..as a result they started a finish compny..aftr d acqustn of nokia by microsoft,they hav annoncd dat phn will be availble by this end year..advntge-andriod compatble,,so google ninnu app instal cheyam..
> 
> Nokia wont be ther for lumia and asha,


meego yude oru handbook undu ente kayyil.........digit inte

----------


## josemon17

> meego yude oru handbook undu ente kayyil.........digit inte


oho,,how is it?

----------


## josemon17

Just saw a tweat from Daniel:-

You are aware that the Microsoft purchase has not been approved by shareholders, regulatory agencies or anyone except the boards, meaning that it is just a plan, as of right now? It won't be finalized until 2014.


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## JJK

> meego os orkunundo..elop vanna timil ath aayit munpot pokathe windows ayit vannu..it was good..ath kurach perk ishtapetila..so emplys maari..as a result they started a finish compny..aftr d acqustn of nokia by microsoft,they hav annoncd dat phn will be availble by this end year..advntge-andriod compatble,,so google ninnu app instal cheyam..
> 
> Nokia wont be ther for lumia and asha,


hmm,, entakum enn kandariyam,...

----------


## NANBAN

> meego os orkunundo..elop vanna timil ath aayit munpot pokathe windows ayit vannu..it was good..ath kurach perk ishtapetila..so emplys maari..as a result they started a finish compny..aftr d acqustn of nokia by microsoft,they hav annoncd dat phn will be availble by this end year..advntge-andriod compatble,,so google ninnu app instal cheyam..Nokia wont be ther for lumia and asha,


Nokia N 9 meego alle?

----------


## JJK

> Nokia N 9 meego alle?


 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## josemon17

> Nokia N 9 meego alle?


yes.......

----------


## teegy

> hmm,, entakum enn kandariyam,...


Hmm lets seee

----------


## josemon17

Switching to Lumia is now easier than ever.

No down payments. No processing fee. 6 interest-free EMIs of Rs.5,649 for Nokia Lumia 920 or Rs.3,203 for Nokia Lumia 720 or Rs.3,333 for Nokia Lumia 625.

----------


## josemon17

Do we get new phones with Nokia branding, or not?

Microsoft will purchase the license to use the Nokia brand on mobile phones for ten years. It will also buy the ‘Lumia’ and ‘Asha’ brands.

On smartphones, we’ll be seeking to create a unified brand across Lumia and Windows. But we understand that the Asha and feature phone range will carry on the ‘Nokia’ branding.

It’s important to point out that new phones produced under Microsoft’s ownership will effectively be from the same stable as recent Nokia smartphones. Our design and manufacture teams will join Microsoft. Stefan Pannenbecker has been the head of Nokia’s hardware design for some time, and he continues as we move into the next wave of design.

Can we rely on Microsoft to continue the product quality we have come to rely on from Nokia?

Microsoft and Nokia have very similar values and vision when it comes to product quality. It’s what has made Nokia Lumia and Windows Phone such a great match. We value great hardware quality and a seamless user experience.

I recall a recent product workshop where we split into Nokia and Microsoft teams to describe our vision for the next generation of Windows Phone. When we came to compare our lists, they were almost identical.

Design at Nokia is our approach to product making and embraces engineering and manufacture. It’s the expertise in that approach that distinguishes Nokia and made it something that Microsoft wanted.

Does this mean the end of support for my Nokia phone?

Not at all. All of our support functions are also going to be transferred to Microsoft, including our Care network, under the stewardship of Juha Putkiranta, the head of operations. Customers won’t actually experience any difference.

In any case, even if we didn’t have that approach, we’re bound by international and national legislature to provide all of the necessary support.
Will this be the end of the Asha series and other feature phones?

Microsoft is really excited by the opportunities presented by our Mobile Phones (Asha and feature phones) business.

Microsoft shares our vision for connecting the Next Billion. In ten years, we anticipate it will all be smartphones. Existing mobile phones will act as an on-ramp to smartphones.

Microsoft has little experience in this area, which is why they are acquiring that expertise. Asha under Microsoft is likely to create a better offer for customers. Steve Ballmer has already stated that some Microsoft services that have previously been restricted to higher-end smartphones may come to Asha. They are looking into things like SkyDrive, Office and Xbox.
Will Microsoft allow the Nokia staff to continue to innovate from Finland?

This is effectively what Microsoft is buying.

I think we’ve proven that our products have been better with Microsoft. Lumia smartphones have made us proud again. But the greatness of those products comes from two sides.

Nokia has key Research and Development sites in Finland: Salo, Tampere and Oulu. The Lumia 1020 was developed largely in Tampere, while the Lumia 920 was mainly designed in Salo.

That expertise is the nucleus of what this planned acquisition is about.
What about the other side? Will Nokia innovation find its way into other Microsoft products?

As we announced yesterday, Stephen Elop will lead the Microsoft devices business, which extends a long way beyond phones. There are some great opportunities there.

Microsoft is so similar to us in terms of its approach to products. So we don’t feel that we’re going to be limited at all. In fact, the resources and investment that Microsoft brings means that we expect that we will have greater freedom for experimentation and innovation. Though that doesn’t mean that we will lose any urgency or pace when it comes to getting products to market.

----------


## NANBAN

> Switching to Lumia is now easier than ever.
> 
> No down payments. No processing fee. 6 interest-free EMIs of Rs.5,649 for Nokia Lumia 920 or Rs.3,203 for Nokia Lumia 720 or Rs.3,333 for Nokia Lumia 625.


ee LUMIA phones onnum MASS Storage ayyi use cheyan patumo?

----------


## josemon17

*6-inch Nokia Lumia 1520*



Nokia is slated to announce the Nokia Lumia 1520, a 6-inch Windows Phone with 1080P resolution later this month with an anticipated November release. More photos of the device have been revealed to the Verge by one of their readers, Kaz, who took pictures of the upcoming device next to a Sony Xperia Z.
The device reportedly comes with 2 GB of RAM, 32 GB of storage with microSD expansion, Snapdragon 800 processor and of course the 1080P display. It’s also been reported that it will have a 20 MP camera on the rear with a design similar to the Lumia 925’s slight camera bump.

We have heard from our sources that a stylus won’t be included, though it may be offered later. Information in this regard is still unclear. The Lumia 1520 will feature Windows Phone 8 GDR3, which will feature new additions like Driving Mode, Glance notifications, improved Bluetooth support, orientation lock and more as has been exposed in this weekend’s detailed leaks on the update.

----------


## NANBAN

> *6-inch nokia lumia 1520*
> 
> 
> 
> nokia is slated to announce the nokia lumia 1520, a 6-inch windows phone with 1080p resolution later this month with an anticipated november release. More photos of the device have been revealed to the verge by one of their readers, kaz, who took pictures of the upcoming device next to a sony xperia z.
> The device reportedly comes with 2 gb of ram, 32 gb of storage with microsd expansion, snapdragon 800 processor and of course the 1080p display. It’s also been reported that it will have a 20 mp camera on the rear with a design similar to the lumia 925’s slight camera bump.
> 
> We have heard from our sources that a stylus won’t be included, though it may be offered later. Information in this regard is still unclear. The lumia 1520 will feature windows phone 8 gdr3, which will feature new additions like driving mode, glance notifications, improved bluetooth support, orientation lock and more as has been exposed in this weekend’s detailed leaks on the update.



1520 vs sony 

comparsion specs undo?

----------


## josemon17

> 1520 vs sony 
> 
> comparsion specs undo?


_1520 not yet relsd ..._

----------


## josemon17

*NOKIA LUMIA 625 Review*

----------


## NANBAN

> _1520 not yet relsd ..._



price both same akumo?

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

*Apple Announces New Lumia Edition iPhone*



As expected, Apple today announced their cheaper version of iPhone dubbed iPhone 5C. We can call it as iPhone, Lumia edition. This new iPhone comes in 5 different colors and made of single piece of hard-coated polycarbonate. If you think the device will directly compete with Lumia 520 and Lumia 625, think again.

Here are the specs,

    Apple A6 processor
    Retina Display
    8MP camera
    white, green, blue, red and yellow colors
    Polycarbonate body

While the spec may sound impressive, the iPhone 5C will cost $99 for a 16 GB device on a two-year contract, or $199 for 32 GB. The price is almost same as the current Windows Phone flagship Nokia Lumia 1020.

----------


## teegy

> *Apple Announces New Lumia Edition iPhone*
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, Apple today announced their cheaper version of iPhone dubbed iPhone 5C. We can call it as iPhone, Lumia edition. This new iPhone comes in 5 different colors and made of single piece of hard-coated polycarbonate. If you think the device will directly compete with Lumia 520 and Lumia 625, think again.
> 
> Here are the specs,
> 
>     Apple A6 processor
> ...


Color change..... :banghead::banghead:

----------


## josemon17

> Color change..... :banghead::banghead:


_This news came in official twitter page--Nokia UK_

----------


## josemon17



----------


## teegy

> _This news came in official twitter page--Nokia UK_


avanmarku color change allate vere oru ideaum kiitille enna njan uddheshiche

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

Need a little #ExtraPower?

We have two new portable #Nokia chargers

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia announces new lightweight and portable chargers for your Windows Phones*



Nokia has announced two new portable chargers for topping up the juice in our smartphones while on the move ourselves. The DT-601 is Nokia's new wireless charger, while the DC-19 is the new portable USB charger to accompany your laptop and / or Windows 8 tablet.

*Smaller, lighter and easier to carry*



The DT-601 is very much like its predecessor, the DT-900. There are notable differences and improvements, however. The new wireless charger is smaller, lighter and easier to carry. Not only that, but it's also more affordable. Here's what Jaakko Huokkola, Product Manager for Wireless Charging at Nokia, had to say on the new accessory:

    "The DT-601 is small and round with identical bright colours to what we see in the Lumia family. Because it’s so small and colourful it looks very cute; a bit like a lollipop."

We can definitely comment on how the new charger looks more bouncy with the new design. Talking about the new design, the DT-601 comes in at just 65mm in diameter and is less than 9mm thick. Now that's small. As it's the main wireless charger, this jumpy little product will plug into a USB port or wall adapter. You also get a small strap to wrap up any excess cable.

Fear not about working hard to find the right spot when placing your Windows Phone on top of the charger as Nokia has you covered with the familiar LED notification light. Finally, the DT-601 is Qi compatible, meaning you can use it with any supported device. Nokia aims to start shipping in Asia-Pacific from this month, with Europe and America following in the coming months.

*Zapping your phone while on the move*



The DT-601 from Nokia is all well and dandy if you have access to power and a PC, but what it you don't and still require some charge? This is where the new DC-19 comes into play. Simply add some juice to this accessory, place it in your bag or pocket and then charge your phone when it runs a little low.

The DC-19, being the successor to the DC-18, has a 3,200mAh battery and measures in at 99.5mm long, with a circumference of 25.4mm.

LED battery level indicators display the level of charge remaining and the DC-19 can remain on stand-by for more than 6 months. As an added bonus, this accessory can be used with any device that supported microUSB charging.

----------


## josemon17

*The BBC pits the Nokia Lumia 1020 vs the Sony Xperia Z1*

----------


## josemon17

evLeaks: Nokia Lumia 1520 to launch on the 26th September

----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN

> Lumia 730 now available for purchase in India
> 
> 
> 
> Indiatimes is now selling the device for Rs. 14,999.
> 
> Link- http://shopping.indiatimes.com/mtkey...30&catalog=all
> 
>    @Leader


Flipkartil Yesterday Lumia 1020 13999 undayirinu

----------


## josemon17

Avail guaranteed cash back of Rs.1001/- on Lumia 530 and Rs.1501/- on Lumia 630 and celebrate Diwali with a winning streak. You can also stand a chance to win *100% cash back. *T&C Apply.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-in/mobile/diwali/
http://nokia.indiatimes.com/offers/

----------


## josemon17

Google Maps Vs Here Maps




*Nokia Here Maps now available for Samsung Galaxy samrtphones*

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Flipkartil Yesterday Lumia 1020 13999 undayirinu


1pm ayapol alle. 5 minute polum ee offer ninnilla athinu munne permanently unavailable ayi..  :Sad:

----------


## josemon17

*Lumia 730 Out of Stock in Flipkart & Indiatimes*

----------


## NANBAN

> 1pm ayapol alle. 5 minute polum ee offer ninnilla athinu munne permanently unavailable ayi..


flipkartil ninum valthum buy cheytho on billion day?

----------


## kallan pavithran

> flipkartil ninum valthum buy cheytho on billion day?


1020...@20k athukondalle itra sangadam 14k ennu paranjapol. i tried it for 14k but kiteella site slow aayi product unavailable ennu kanichu

----------


## NANBAN

> 1020...@20k athukondalle itra sangadam 14k ennu paranjapol. i tried it for 14k but kiteella site slow aayi product unavailable ennu kanichu


1020@ 20kko ? njan nokiayapol 1020@ 13999 buy now option undayyairnu and was able to put in cart ,i can simply by it,  but enikku athu vendayayrinu iw as looking for 2 tb hdd seagate portabale for steal price 

Amazon.in nokku innu muthal offers und

----------


## kallan pavithran

> 1020@ 20kko ? njan nokiayapol 1020@ 13999 buy now option undayyairnu and was able to put in cart ,i can simply by it,  but enikku athu vendayayrinu iw as looking for 2 tb hdd seagate portabale for steal price 
> 
> Amazon.in nokku innu muthal offers und


i saw that deal from 1pm to 1:05pm only :(

----------


## josemon17

*Panoramic View of Mattupetti Dam, Munnar. Taken Wid Lumia 1020*



https://ntkqva-ch3302.files.1drv.com...a12.jpg?psid=1

----------


## NANBAN

> *panoramic view of mattupetti dam, munnar. Taken wid lumia 1020*
> 
> 
> 
> https://ntkqva-ch3302.files.1drv.com...a12.jpg?psid=1



ninglum 1020 buy cheytho?

----------


## NANBAN

> i saw that deal from 1pm to 1:05pm only :(


1020 athinu mathram undo? Akae cam mathram alle ollu? Processor okke dual core alle?

----------


## josemon17

> ninglum 1020 buy cheytho?


_Njan nerathe eduthatha...!_

----------


## kallan pavithran

> 1020 athinu mathram undo? Akae cam mathram alle ollu? Processor okke dual core alle?


was looking for a good cam phone. call, cam, limited net allathe vere use onnumila for me

----------


## NANBAN

> was looking for a good cam phone. call, cam, limited net allathe vere use onnumila for me


Samsung K ZOOM ille athum ithu pole 12-14k undayayinallo?

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Samsung K ZOOM ille athum ithu pole 12-14k undayayinallo?


Nokia-de cam quality onnum samsung-inu illa  :Beee:

----------


## NANBAN

> Nokia-de cam quality onnum samsung-inu illa


41 Mp adipoli qaulity anno? LG G3 yekalum undo?

----------


## kallan pavithran

> 41 Mp adipoli qaulity anno? LG G3 yekalum undo?


und. nokia cam is the best.. ee lg, samsung okke android alle sadanam  :puker:  (namuk ee topic nirtham. veruthe manuushyane vishamipikanayitt  :Vedi: )  @josemon17

----------


## baazigar89

> Nokia-de cam quality onnum samsung-inu illa


apple,nokia aanu cam kidu aayi thonniyath... HTC de karyam ariyilla...

----------


## NANBAN

> und. nokia cam is the best.. ee lg, samsung okke android alle sadanam  (namuk ee topic nirtham. veruthe manuushyane vishamipikanayitt )  @josemon17


Lg g3 entho infrared something like that for focusing ennu kettu

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Lg g3 entho infrared something like that for focusing ennu kettu


LG edukkan thalparyam illarnnu njan LG phone models ethanennu polum nokeetilla. Androidil HTC mathre nokiyullu machaa.

----------


## baazigar89

> LG edukkan thalparyam illarnnu njan LG phone models ethanennu polum nokeetilla. Androidil HTC mathre nokiyullu machaa.


LG G2 kollam... Screen clarity kidu aanu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> LG G2 kollam... Screen clarity kidu aanu...


G3 is their best phone till date...!!

----------


## josemon17

> 41 Mp adipoli qaulity anno? LG G3 yekalum undo?


 :Ho:  :Ho:  :Warnred:

----------


## josemon17

> und. nokia cam is the best.. ee lg, samsung okke android alle sadanam  (namuk ee topic nirtham. veruthe manuushyane vishamipikanayitt )  @josemon17


*Njan idapedano..*

----------


## ghostrider999

Camil Puli Iphone aale  :Adhupinne:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *Njan idapedano..*


ippa vitteekam. ellarum kude enak heart attack undakkum :Giveup:

----------


## josemon17

> ippa vitteekam. ellarum kude enak heart attack undakkum


*....!*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 830 Review: A Camera Disguised as a Smartphone*

http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/revi...rtphone-607883

----------


## josemon17

*Put your selfie skills to the test and win a Lumia 730 from Microsoft India*



Want to get a Lumia 730 for free? Then better get all your friends together and start taking selfies, as Microsoft India is running a contest to see how many people you can get into a single selfie.

To be eligible to win, all you have to do is take a group selfie with a bunch of your mates, share the image on Twitter using the hashtag #GoWider and tag @NokiaIndia. Winners get a brand new Lumia 730, which features a wide angle 5 MP shooter at the front that is aimed at taking great selfies.

----------


## teegy

*The Nokia Lumia 830 is an expensive beauty*

http://www.mid-day.com/articles/gadg...eauty/15700167

----------


## AslaN

Lumia 730 engenae

----------


## josemon17

> Lumia 730 engenae


*Reviews Good aanu*

----------


## josemon17

Nokia Possibly Planning a Smartphone Comeback With Android



Phonearena posted an interesting article, gleaming some facts from Nokia’s quarterly earning call with CEO Rajeev Suri regarding the future of the company. Throughout the conversation, Nokia dropped some hints about their future, as well as the importance of retaining the Nokia brand name for the future.

    “And finally on brand, we have not really spoken about anything else that we have looked at different business models, what other people have been using on brand and we will of course carefully assess what would be the best way for us to maximize the value of the Nokia brand, also taking into account that we’re in the lock-up period still in the Microsoft transaction regarding our possibility to use the brand and we have recognized that Nokia brand is the most valuable from recognition perspective in the area of mobile phones and mobile devices. And there we cannot go yet at the moment.”-Nokia

Nokia of course entered a contract with Nokia upon selling their devices and service division, to stay out of the mobile phone market until the start of 2016, which certainly isn’t very far off in the mobile world (especially considering that 2014 is drawing to a close).

     should Nokia wish to re-enter the devices market itself, it can use the Nokia name for its own kit from the start of calendar 2016.

Given Nokia’s recent commitment to Android in terms of providing an App ecosystem for them to use, including making HERE apps available for all Android devices, as well as their release of an Android launcher called Z launcher, it doesn’t take a genius to guess that should they re-enter the smartphone market, it would most probably be with Android.

----------


## teegy

> Nokia Possibly Planning a Smartphone Comeback With Android
> 
> 
> 
> Phonearena posted an interesting article, gleaming some facts from Nokias quarterly earning call with CEO Rajeev Suri regarding the future of the company. Throughout the conversation, Nokia dropped some hints about their future, as well as the importance of retaining the Nokia brand name for the future.
> 
>     And finally on brand, we have not really spoken about anything else that we have looked at different business models, what other people have been using on brand and we will of course carefully assess what would be the best way for us to maximize the value of the Nokia brand, also taking into account that were in the lock-up period still in the Microsoft transaction regarding our possibility to use the brand and we have recognized that Nokia brand is the most valuable from recognition perspective in the area of mobile phones and mobile devices. And there we cannot go yet at the moment.-Nokia
> 
> Nokia of course entered a contract with Nokia upon selling their devices and service division, to stay out of the mobile phone market until the start of 2016, which certainly isnt very far off in the mobile world (especially considering that 2014 is drawing to a close).
> ...


Sangathy kollaaam... But marketil varumpol late aayippoille... Ennoru doubt.. But nokia kulla brand value chilapol rekshapeduthaam...

----------


## josemon17

> Sangathy kollaaam... But marketil varumpol late aayippoille... Ennoru doubt.. But nokia kulla brand value chilapol rekshapeduthaam...


*Currently Nokia has an advantage.. As u said... because of Brand Value... Thats why they want to know Andriod people taste with the help of Zlauncher. Zlauncher brings different user interface for Andriod. So from my point.. If they can develop new OS with Good interface and access to Andriod Apps.. Then definitely they can grow in the Market.. They have time. I think, if they are coming they will use Foxcom...!*

----------


## michael

> *Currently Nokia has an advantage.. As u said... because of Brand Value... Thats why they want to know Andriod people taste with the help of Zlauncher. Zlauncher brings different user interface for Andriod. So from my point.. If they can develop new OS with Good interface and access to Andriod Apps.. Then definitely they can grow in the Market.. They have time. I think, if they are coming they will use Foxcom...!*


nokia android erakkiyaal njan athum maedikkum...i am a big fan of nokia...

----------


## teegy

yes... nokia still has a good fan base...




> *Currently Nokia has an advantage.. As u said... because of Brand Value... Thats why they want to know Andriod people taste with the help of Zlauncher. Zlauncher brings different user interface for Andriod. So from my point.. If they can develop new OS with Good interface and access to Andriod Apps.. Then definitely they can grow in the Market.. They have time. I think, if they are coming they will use Foxcom...!*

----------


## josemon17

Nokia teases “Nokia story continues” revelation from Nov 17 onwards



Above screenshot may remind you about a teaser from Nokia Twitter account, hinting that Nokia may be planning to reveal more about how it plans to en-cash its “Brand value” in future. The tweet also featured the link to earlier Nokia post in reply to misleading reports of “Nokia brand getting killed”.

This tweet came after we reported about Nokia assessing re-entry into world of mobile phones and devices, once the Microsoft-Nokia agreement, that stops Nokia from pursuing smartphone in near-future, is over.

Now, Nokia regional Twitter accounts have taken the teaser to the next level and now reveal a date of November 17, starting when Nokia team will talk about how the “Nokia Story continues”.

the tweets are bit cryptic, as they also hint something changing from 17th Nov onwards, so may be from this date onwards, Nokia will get its social account back too.

----------


## josemon17

Nokia regional Twitter / Facebook accounts will see name change to Microsoft Lumia soon



And the Nokia to Microsoft Lumia re-branding continues!!

It is now turn of the regional Nokia Twitter & Facebook accounts to see the change in their profile names to “Microsoft Lumia”. Nokia SA Twitter account has already announced it and if you go and check URL of any of the Nokia regional Facebook accounts, you will see the changed URL like,

https://www.facebook.com/MicrosoftLumiaUS?fref=ts  for Nokia USA

https://www.facebook.com/MicrosoftLumiaIn?fref=ts  for Nokia India and so on..

So, ultimately these all profiles will be called as (Microsoft Lumia + region name). Not only the regional Nokia Facebook accounts, the main “Windows Phone” Facebook account will also be renamed as “Microsoft Lumia” and it will be the main Microsoft Lumia Facebook handle.

So, it seems Windows Phone Twitter handle will become main “Microsoft Lumia Twitter handle”!!

But, the main Nokia Facebook handle doesn’t show the change in URL and seem like its Twitter counterpart, it will be back to Nokia soon. 17th November is not too far away, anyways.

----------


## NANBAN

@josemon17  Low end phoneum inni Micrsoft enn akumo

----------


## teegy

Microsoft's first non-Nokia Lumia device will arrive on 11 November

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...on-11-november

----------


## teegy

Spec showdown: Lumia 535 edges Moto E with more storage, front camera



With the Lumia 535, Microsoft has delivered a worthy successor to the successful 520 that stacks up well against tough Android competitors like the Motorola Moto E, which the smartphone beats on several fronts.

The two devices cost about the same—the Lumia goes for US$135, while the Moto E costs $130 before taxes and subsidies—pack the same processor and are good options for buyers looking for an affordable smartphone without a contract.

However, the Lumia 535, which arrives after the disappointing Lumia 530, offers more storage and a front-facing camera, which the Moto E lacks altogether. As is the case with all Windows Phone devices, the Lumia 535’s main drawback compared with Android smartphones and iPhones remains third-party app selection.

Here is a detailed spec comparison between the two:

Processors

The smartphones are powered by a 1.2GHz dual-core Snapdragon 200 processor, which is Qualcomm’s entry-level processor. I have used the Moto E for quite a bit, and have rarely been bothered by its performance. The same should be true for Lumia 535.

The screen

Part of the reason why the phones don’t need a more powerful processor is because neither has a high-resolution screen. They have the same resolution—960 by 540 pixels—but the screen on the Lumia 535 measures 5 inches while the Moto E has a 4.3-inch screen. Five inches is about as far a qHD screen can be stretched and still get a good result.

Camera

One of the most important additions Microsoft has made to the Lumia 535 compared to its predecessors and the competition is a wide angle 5-megapixel front camera. The camera is the same Microsoft has used on the more expensive Lumia 730 and 735. The Moto E, on the other hand, doesn’t have a front facing camera. Both devices have a 5-megapixel main camera on the back.

Size and weight

The Lumia 535 is slightly heavier at 146 grams, but slimmer at 8.8 millimeters versus the Moto E’s 142 grams and 12.3 millimeters. The surface size of the Microsoft device is 140.2 millimeters by 72.4 millimeters compared to 124.8 millimeters by 64.8 millimeters for the Moto E.

The weight of both products highlights the compromises vendors have to make when they develop low-cost phones. For example, the G3 from LG Electronics has a 5.5-inch screen and weighs 149 grams. But in the end that doesn’t matter much to me; anything below 150 grams is perfectly manageable.

Storage and RAM

The Lumia 535 has 8GB of integrated storage, while buyers of the Moto E have to make do with 4GB. In this day and age, the latter isn’t enough, even if there is the option to extend the storage capacity on the Moto E with a 32GB microSD card. The storage on the Lumia 535 can also be expanded, but with a bigger 128GB microSD card. They both also have 1GB of RAM.

Battery

The Moto E wins this round with a 1,980 mAh battery, but the Lumia 535 is not far behind at 1,905 mAh

Summary

That Microsoft launches the Lumia 535 so soon after the arrival of the weak Lumia 530 shows the company is serious about making a go of Windows Phone in the low-end smartphone market. However, there is little doubt the company and Windows Phone will struggle to compete with Android. The availability of apps has improved, but is still an Achilles heel.

The Lumia 535 will start shipping in November, and arrive to the U.K. during the first quarter next year. For now, there is no U.S. launch date.

----------


## teegy

http://ct.nokia.com/c/7563375718_362361737

----------


## josemon17

*We at Nokia love the feeling of a fresh start. Can’t wait for what's next! #thinkingahead*

----------


## josemon17

Nokia's first device after Microsoft

*Nokia's first device after Microsoft is an iPad mini clone that runs Android* 



Nokia is back in the devices business just under seven months after selling its devices and services unit to Microsoft for $7.2 billion. Nokia is unveiling its N1 Android tablet today, days after revealing its plans to license its brand name and teasing a black box on Twitter. Just like Xiaomi’s attempts to emulate Apple’s iPad mini design, Nokia’s N1 has the same 7.9-inch screen size and even the same 2048 x 1536 resolution. Nokia has even opted for a single piece of anodized aluminum design. The resemblances don’t stop there, though.

Nokia’s N1 is almost identical to the rear of the iPad mini thanks to careful placement of the camera, buttons, and headphone jack. Even the bottom of the device has the same speaker grills and what looks like a Lightning port, but is actually one of the first implementations of the reversible type-C USB connector. The USB is actually where things start to get interesting. While the Nokia N1 looks like an iPad mini with Android, the company has actually gone a few steps further in improving Apple’s popular tablet. Nokia’s N1 display is fully-laminated, unlike the iPad mini 3, and the N1 is just 6.9mm thick and 318 grams in weight, both thinner and lighter than Apple’s offering. Nokia is particularly proud of design details like its camera placement matching the curvature of the camera lens and the tablet's corner.

The only things missing here to complete the iPad mini look are a home button, chamfered edges, and an Apple logo. There’s even "Natural Aluminum" and "Lava Grey" color schemes, and a cover that looks suspiciously similar to Apple’s Smart Case. Nokia's own N1 website also looks like it's straight from Apple.com. Other specifications include a 2.4GHz quad-core Intel Atom Z3580 processor, 2GB of RAM, and 32GB of storage. Nokia’s N1 also has an 8-megapixel camera at the rear, and a 5-megapixel version at the front.

A stock version of Android 5.0 Lollipop is powering Nokia’s N1, and it’s part of the reason the tablet exists. Nokia is primarily creating this tablet to push its Android "Z Launcher." The idea behind Z Launcher, which is named after a gesture that lets you write out letters right on the screen, is to give you a list of apps and contacts that changes based on where you are and what you're doing. You can also scribble out a letter in the middle of your homescreen to search what's installed on your phone, or things on the internet through Google suggestions.

"We started looking around, we just didn’t find any good Android tablets out there," says Brook Eaton, director for Nokia’s Z Launcher. "We have such a beautiful, simple, and elegant Z Launcher. Why not build a device that is also built on the same principles as being super simple and easy to use and elegant?" That’s essentially what Nokia has done to showcase its app. While Z Launcher is available on Android phones, and launches in the Google Play Store today, the tablet version is exclusive to the Nokia N1.

Nokia is partnering with Foxconn to build the N1, licensing the industrial design, Nokia brand, and Z Launcher software to the device maker. That’s not a surprise move given the company’s clear intentions to enable third parties to build products with the Nokia brand, but it does mean Nokia doesn’t own all the manufacturing. The company is now planning to launch the Nokia N1 in China for $249 (before taxes) around the time of Chinese New Year (February 19th), and it will roll out to Russia and select European countries after the Chinese release. That's an impressive and aggressive price point against Apple's $399 for the latest iPad mini 3 or even the $299 price of the iPad mini 2. Nokia's pricing will be key to how well the device is received when it launches next year.

Source: verge.com

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

Official Website

http://n1.nokia.com/

----------


## josemon17

The Nokia N1 will be among the first devices with a reversible USB connector 

The Nokia name lives on in the newly announced N1 tablet, whose spec sheet includes a highlight we haven't yet seen on any other device: a reversible USB Type-C connector. The specification for the next generation of USB cables was settled in August, but with most companies withholding their major hardware upgrades until the Consumer Electronics Show in January, there's been an understandable dearth of Type-C-compatible devices announced. The Nokia N1 is thus the first high-profile launch to feature it, though it might not be the first to market as the Finnish company proposes a release in time for the Chinese New year, which will be marked on February 19th in 2015.

The appeal of the slimmer and more versatile USB connectors is obvious, though there's an unexplained peculiarity about the Type-C implementation in the N1. Nokia's new tablet will support the older and slower USB 2.0 standard rather than the latest USB 3.1.

Source:verge

----------


## moovybuf

is it true that iphone pays nokia for the "touch" patent ?

----------


## teegy

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30096603

----------


## josemon17

> is it true that iphone pays nokia for the "touch" patent ?


*Thr was case against Apple in 2010 about this patent. Nokia won that. from 2011 Apple was paying some sort cash to Nokia for each mobile they sold.*

----------


## josemon17

*It's pretty clear that, Nokia will soon introduce smart phones to the market with the help of Foxconn. And the big advantage is that, they don't want much cash for this. They will get the cash for brand license from Foxconn and Foxconn will use Nokia brand name. The design of products will be as per Nokia. With this plan Nokia is  still in mobile divisions and they can look for some futures devices.*

----------


## josemon17

Zlauncher download Link

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...id=com.nokia.z

----------


## NANBAN

> *We at Nokia love the feeling of a fresh start. Cant wait for what's next! #thinkingahead*





> Nokia's first device after Microsoft
> 
> *Nokia's first device after Microsoft is an iPad mini clone that runs Android* 
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia is back in the devices business just under seven months after selling its devices and services unit to Microsoft for $7.2 billion. Nokia is unveiling its N1 Android tablet today, days after revealing its plans to license its brand name and teasing a black box on Twitter. Just like Xiaomis attempts to emulate Apples iPad mini design, Nokias N1 has the same 7.9-inch screen size and even the same 2048 x 1536 resolution. Nokia has even opted for a single piece of anodized aluminum design. The resemblances dont stop there, though.
> 
> Nokias N1 is almost identical to the rear of the iPad mini thanks to careful placement of the camera, buttons, and headphone jack. Even the bottom of the device has the same speaker grills and what looks like a Lightning port, but is actually one of the first implementations of the reversible type-C USB connector. The USB is actually where things start to get interesting. While the Nokia N1 looks like an iPad mini with Android, the company has actually gone a few steps further in improving Apples popular tablet. Nokias N1 display is fully-laminated, unlike the iPad mini 3, and the N1 is just 6.9mm thick and 318 grams in weight, both thinner and lighter than Apples offering. Nokia is particularly proud of design details like its camera placement matching the curvature of the camera lens and the tablet's corner.
> ...





> 





> Official Website
> 
> http://n1.nokia.com/





> The Nokia N1 will be among the first devices with a reversible USB connector 
> 
> The Nokia name lives on in the newly announced N1 tablet, whose spec sheet includes a highlight we haven't yet seen on any other device: a reversible USB Type-C connector. The specification for the next generation of USB cables was settled in August, but with most companies withholding their major hardware upgrades until the Consumer Electronics Show in January, there's been an understandable dearth of Type-C-compatible devices announced. The Nokia N1 is thus the first high-profile launch to feature it, though it might not be the first to market as the Finnish company proposes a release in time for the Chinese New year, which will be marked on February 19th in 2015.
> 
> The appeal of the slimmer and more versatile USB connectors is obvious, though there's an unexplained peculiarity about the Type-C implementation in the N1. Nokia's new tablet will support the older and slower USB 2.0 standard rather than the latest USB 3.1.
> 
> Source:verge


enikku kurachu doubt undu athu simply ayyi parnju tha

Nokia Microsoft randy company ayyo?

randu company ayyi enkil pinne entnina Microsoft nokiaye ettueduthathu?

ipozhum both oru company annu enkil Microsoft Android device irakkan allow cheyumo? ( njan netil evidyo read cheythu Microsoft Nokia - Android device plans okke drop cheythu inni avr orikkalum Android- nokia device irakkilla ennu)

Nokia N1 Android experince anno atho XL pole heavly skinned anno?

Price inr ethra verum?

plesae donot pos any links , ennikku typed answer mathi ( ennikku link read cheyanulla patients illa)

----------


## Thakkudu

Nokia :D:D ivanmarkku maryadakku aadyame android irakkiya ippo munnil ninnene..veruthe windows um symbionum kettipidichirunnu ee gathi aayi..avasanam android thanne irakkunnu

----------


## Thakkudu

> Zlauncher download Link
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...id=com.nokia.z


Install cheythu ..kachara sadanam.android menus kanane pattilla. Chila launchersil Ulla gestures mathram undu

----------


## Thakkudu

> enikku kurachu doubt undu athu simply ayyi parnju tha
> 
> Nokia Microsoft randy company ayyo?
> 
> randu company ayyi enkil pinne entnina Microsoft nokiaye ettueduthathu?
> 
> ipozhum both oru company annu enkil Microsoft Android device irakkan allow cheyumo? ( njan netil evidyo read cheythu Microsoft Nokia - Android device plans okke drop cheythu inni avr orikkalum Android- nokia device irakkilla ennu)
> 
> Nokia N1 Android experince anno atho XL pole heavly skinned anno?
> ...


Lumia models mathram anennu thonunnu Microsoft ettaduthathu..nokia enna Peru avarkku venda. So nokia peril vere phones pazhaya company irakkunnu..ithanennu thonunnu..nokiamon Vanna kooduthal details ariyaam

----------


## Digambaran

> enikku kurachu doubt undu athu simply ayyi parnju tha
> 
> Nokia Microsoft randy company ayyo?
> 
> randu company ayyi enkil pinne entnina Microsoft nokiaye ettueduthathu?
> 
> ipozhum both oru company annu enkil Microsoft Android device irakkan allow cheyumo? ( njan netil evidyo read cheythu Microsoft Nokia - Android device plans okke drop cheythu inni avr orikkalum Android- nokia device irakkilla ennu)
> 
> Nokia N1 Android experince anno atho XL pole heavly skinned anno?
> ...


They have sold mobile and devices business to Microsoft. But retained just the brand name Nokia. 

The new Android tablet is manufactured by some other company,  and they are just using the Nokia brand name.

----------


## josemon17

> Install cheythu ..kachara sadanam.android menus kanane pattilla. Chila launchersil Ulla gestures mathram undu


*Hahaha...chavar pole ulla menus mattan aanu ath..pinne all of a sudden zlauncher manasilakila...avarude tag thanne ithanu

Throughout the day, Z Launcher is learning how you use your phone and promoting your favorite apps so you can get to them faster. The more you use it, the better it gets.

pinne app select cheyan just screen write cheytha pore..menus thappi nadakano..nadakkan aanu ishtamenkil..nothing to say*

----------


## josemon17

> enikku kurachu doubt undu athu simply ayyi parnju tha
> 
> Nokia Microsoft randy company ayyo?
> 
> randu company ayyi enkil pinne entnina Microsoft nokiaye ettueduthathu?
> 
> ipozhum both oru company annu enkil Microsoft Android device irakkan allow cheyumo? ( njan netil evidyo read cheythu Microsoft Nokia - Android device plans okke drop cheythu inni avr orikkalum Android- nokia device irakkilla ennu)
> 
> Nokia N1 Android experince anno atho XL pole heavly skinned anno?
> ...


*Now Nokia and Microsoft are separate companies.. Microsoft is using Nokia's patent for building up phone. Microsoft is allowed to use Nokia's patent is for a span of 10 years. Nokia can directly produce smartphone from 4th quarter 2016, Before that they have to depend on third party divisions., Here its Foxconn.

During the deal, Microsoft didnt mentioned about brand licensing. Nokia has used that advantage and they allow Foxconn to build their phone or tablets as per Nokia's build quality and standards.

Its not forked version of andriod like X series. Its purely andriod. The price will max 16000.*

----------


## josemon17

> They have sold mobile and devices business to Microsoft. But retained just the brand name Nokia. 
> 
> The new Android tablet is manufactured by some other company,  and they are just using the Nokia brand name.


*Before this accquistion, Nokia has transfered many of the key engineers especially Designers to Nokia Here divisions. They don't want to loose them.  It means that key engineers are not transferred to Microsoft. Not only the brand name, they have Here, Network divisions.

New devices is built by Foxconn which is building Iphone, Xbox etc 

As per Remzi

We are not just taking our brand and throwing it over the fence to see which products it sticks to. We are using our own industrial design team – the ones that have designed extremely successful Nokia products in the past – and delivering the design to Foxconn.*

----------


## Digambaran

> *Before this accquistion, Nokia has transfered many of the key engineers especially Designers to Nokia Here divisions. They don't want to loose them.  It means that key engineers are not transferred to Microsoft. Not only the brand name, they have Here, Network divisions.
> 
> New devices is built by Foxconn which is building Iphone, Xbox etc*


But they can't leverage the engineers' work since that would be violation of agmt with microsoft right?

networking wholly diff business alle? Pretty sure there'd be some anti-competition clauses written in the agreement.

----------


## josemon17

> But they can't leverage the engineers' work since that would be violation of agmt with microsoft right?
> 
> networking wholly diff business alle? Pretty sure there'd be some anti-competition clauses written in the agreement.


As per Remzi

We are not just taking our brand and throwing it over the fence to see which products it sticks to. We are using our own industrial design team – the ones that have designed extremely successful Nokia products in the past – and delivering the design to Foxconn.

----------


## Digambaran

> As per Remzi
> 
> We are not just taking our brand and throwing it over the fence to see which products it sticks to. We are using our own industrial design team – the ones that have designed extremely successful Nokia products in the past – and delivering the design to Foxconn.


Appo in short, MS bought only the Lumia part of the business.. for all practical purposes.

----------


## josemon17

> Appo in short, MS bought only the Lumia part of the business.. for all practical purposes.


*They have designers team..only nokia can build smartphone during 4th quarter of 2016. Nokia is using the help of Foxconn because they don't have mobile divisions. only they have some key engineers. Interesting point to be noted is Nokia Chennai plant is still with Nokia. Microsoft didn't took that. because they have to give huge cash to Indian government.*

----------


## Digambaran

> *They have designers team..only nokia can build smartphone during 4th quarter of 2016. Nokia is using the help of Foxconn because they don't have mobile divisions. only they have some key engineers. Interesting point to be noted is Nokia Chennai plant is still with Nokia. Microsoft didn't took that. because they have to give huge cash to Indian government.*


Hmm.. 

BTW Indian plant pootiyille? ithuvech enthundakkananu? 

And their plans for future also seem to exclude india for wierd reasons. this latest android tablet thanne aadyam chinayil alle irakkunath? why don't they consider India? that too when the pricing is super aggressive?

----------


## josemon17

> Hmm.. 
> 
> BTW Indian plant pootiyille? ithuvech enthundakkananu? 
> 
> And their plans for future also seem to exclude india for wierd reasons. this latest android tablet thanne aadyam chinayil alle irakkunath? why don't they consider India? that too when the pricing is super aggressive?


*India plant pooti..but tax adachu kazhinjal ath turakalo..future ath chilapo avashyam varum..or otherwise foxcon has an operational unit in chennai. chilapo ithu randum merge cheyumo enn parayan patila. pinne y released in china..foxconn abv 10+ factories china thanne aanu. becz of huge population...avark athanu best market. evide sale thudanganam..enn Nokia alla theerumanikunne...its depends on Foxconn.. pinne its not only one devices..iniyum predishikam..chilapo next product India aayirikum thudanguka*

----------


## josemon17



----------


## Thakkudu

> *Hahaha...chavar pole ulla menus mattan aanu ath..pinne all of a sudden zlauncher manasilakila...avarude tag thanne ithanu
> 
> Throughout the day, Z Launcher is learning how you use your phone and promoting your favorite apps so you can get to them faster. The more you use it, the better it gets.
> 
> pinne app select cheyan just screen write cheytha pore..menus thappi nadakano..nadakkan aanu ishtamenkil..nothing to say*


Enthina apps thappi nadakkunnathu..oru pagil thanne ellam available akkamallo..ithil app drawer orumathiri list pole. Thiranhu ooppadu ilakum..pinne screen write puthiya feature onnum allallo. Matyulla launchersil ee facility with menu customization ellam.undu..

----------


## josemon17

> Enthina apps thappi nadakkunnathu..oru pagil thanne ellam available akkamallo..ithil app drawer orumathiri list pole. Thiranhu ooppadu ilakum..pinne screen write puthiya feature onnum allallo. Matyulla launchersil ee facility with menu customization ellam.undu..


*Njan trial version use cheythapol preshnam aayi thonnila.. from d beginning..major sites..was praising this. hmm..lets c*

----------


## Digambaran

> *India plant pooti..but tax adachu kazhinjal ath turakalo..future ath chilapo avashyam varum..or otherwise foxcon has an operational unit in chennai. chilapo ithu randum merge cheyumo enn parayan patila. pinne y released in china..foxconn abv 10+ factories china thanne aanu. becz of huge population...avark athanu best market. evide sale thudanganam..enn Nokia alla theerumanikunne...its depends on Foxconn.. pinne its not only one devices..iniyum predishikam..chilapo next product India aayirikum thudanguka*


indiayil irakunna mobiles ellam thanne outside india manufactured alle? (mostly in china)? 

Pinne Nokiakku evide enthu irakkanam enna control illengil enthinaanu avar nokia brand use cheyyan sammathikkunath? that makes no business sense at all. Esp when their technical team is actively involved and for all purposes Foxcon is just an assembler.

Thirdly, this ia golden opportunity for Nokia to target low-value high volume markets like India. Its one of the biggest markets in the world volume wise. A lollypop tablet for 16K with robust hardware features is nothing less than a steal in my opinion.

----------


## josemon17

> indiayil irakunna mobiles ellam thanne outside india manufactured alle? (mostly in china)? 
> 
> Pinne Nokiakku evide enthu irakkanam enna control illengil enthinaanu avar nokia brand use cheyyan sammathikkunath? that makes no business sense at all. Esp when their technical team is actively involved and for all purposes Foxcon is just an assembler.
> 
> Thirdly, this ia golden opportunity for Nokia to target low-value high volume markets like India. Its one of the biggest markets in the world volume wise. A lollypop tablet for 16K with robust hardware features is nothing less than a steal in my opinion.


*If Nokia is taking control directly, then it would be a problem with Microsoft deal. Njan paranjath, they wont actively involve in decision making about this issues. they will concentrate more on design. To release in India, they have to find a distributor channel..as like moto released via flipkart. Chilapo athinu discussions nadakunundakum...*

----------


## moovybuf

> 


amazing....

both these devices r basicallymanufactured by same company, rt?

----------


## josemon17

> amazing....
> 
> both these devices r basicallymanufactured by same company, rt?


*Yep..Foxconn*

----------


## josemon17



----------


## teegy

Microsoft to replace Nokia Store with Opera Mobile Store

After dropping the Nokia brand name from Lumia phones, Microsoft now plans to shut down Nokia Store for its non-Windows Phone devices — Series 40, Series 60, Symbian, Asha and Nokia X. The users of these phones will be redirected to Opera Mobile Store once the agreement gets through.

The migration is expected to be completed by June 2015, after which Nokia Store for feature phones (and select smartphones) will shut down.

While, Nokia Lumia smartphones feature the Windows Store for app downloads, other Nokia phones such as Asha and Nokia X feature Nokia Store for apps. These devices will be redirected to the Opera Mobile Store automatically.

----------


## NANBAN

@josemon17  inni Nokia ye support cheyumo? you hate Android alle? due to security issues

----------


## NANBAN

> Microsoft to replace Nokia Store with Opera Mobile Store
> 
> After dropping the Nokia brand name from Lumia phones, Microsoft now plans to shut down Nokia Store for its non-Windows Phone devices — Series 40, Series 60, Symbian, Asha and Nokia X. The users of these phones will be redirected to Opera Mobile Store once the agreement gets through.
> 
> The migration is expected to be completed by June 2015, after which Nokia Store for feature phones (and select smartphones) will shut down.
> 
> While, Nokia Lumia smartphones feature the Windows Store for app downloads, other Nokia phones such as Asha and Nokia X feature Nokia Store for apps. These devices will be redirected to the Opera Mobile Store automatically.


ippom ulla base models okke Microsoft akumo?

----------


## josemon17

> @josemon17  inni Nokia ye support cheyumo? you hate Android alle? due to security issues


*Y..definitely i will support Nokia. Andriod security kurav enn ipolum parayukayum cheyum.*

----------


## Digambaran

> *Y..definitely i will support Nokia. Andriod security kurav enn ipolum parayukayum cheyum.*


has there been any major incident invovling android?

----------


## josemon17

> has there been any major incident invovling android?


*For me...?*

----------


## Digambaran

> *For me...?*


Yeah, genuine qn.. because I have heard the unix base of android is much robust than iphone or windoes.

----------


## josemon17

> Yeah, genuine qn.. because I have heard the unix base of android is much robust than iphone or windoes.


*I havent used any andriod phone yet. Only have used zlauncher to test when it was in trial period. Its latest bug was snapchat client app. They are not taking strict polices in Google play.*

----------


## JJK

Last android aaki., ead oru 4 year munne cheydirunnel...

----------


## josemon17

> Last android aaki., ead oru 4 year munne cheydirunnel...


*Stephen Elop was thr*

----------


## JJK

> *Stephen Elop was thr*


Leading companye ee avastayil ettichu..

----------


## josemon17

> Leading companye ee avastayil ettichu..


*From customer point..it's good ryt..so many competitions...better products..*

----------


## josemon17

*N1*

----------


## teegy

> *N1*


Good......

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia N1: Unlocked bootloader, Reversible USB connector, Google apps & Play store support*



Nokia N1
will be one of first devices to support reversible USB connectors (Type-C), which is a really welcome move by Nokia and adds to Nokia N1’s desirability.

Those asking about Nokia N1 support for Google services and apps should feel happy, as Nokia N1 will obviously support Google Play store, apps and services wherever applicable (For example, Google services are not present in China but are present in Europe).

Third important revelation will make enthusiasts happy, as it seems Nokia N1 will come with unlocked bootloader, out of the box.

----------


## teegy

a bold move...




> *Nokia N1: Unlocked bootloader, Reversible USB connector, Google apps & Play store support*
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia N1
> will be one of first devices to support reversible USB connectors (Type-C), which is a really welcome move by Nokia and adds to Nokia N1’s desirability.
> 
> Those asking about Nokia N1 support for Google services and apps should feel happy, as Nokia N1 will obviously support Google Play store, apps and services wherever applicable (For example, Google services are not present in China but are present in Europe).
> 
> Third important revelation will make enthusiasts happy, as it seems Nokia N1 will come with unlocked bootloader, out of the box.

----------


## Digambaran

> *Nokia N1: Unlocked bootloader, Reversible USB connector, Google apps & Play store support*
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia N1
> will be one of first devices to support reversible USB connectors (Type-C), which is a really welcome move by Nokia and adds to Nokia N1s desirability.
> 
> Those asking about Nokia N1 support for Google services and apps should feel happy, as Nokia N1 will obviously support Google Play store, apps and services wherever applicable (For example, Google services are not present in China but are present in Europe).
> 
> Third important revelation will make enthusiasts happy, as it seems Nokia N1 will come with unlocked bootloader, out of the box.


Kidu....  

Ithu nannayi market cheythaal thakarkkum

----------


## josemon17

> a bold move...





> Kidu....  
> 
> Ithu nannayi market cheythaal thakarkkum


*In this case warranty affect cheyilalo..*

----------


## Digambaran

Post edited.......

----------


## Digambaran

> *In this case warranty affect cheyilalo..*


Just read up.  Sony offers its own official unlocker tool but explicitly mentions that unlocking would void warranty. 

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Sony-...rranty_id32972

I cannot see why Nokia would have a different approach. 

So I think unlocking will still void warranty for Nokia phones.

----------


## ParamasivaM

Sim/3G support ille ?Only Wifi?
Anyway, looking forward to it. 15k range aanennu thonnunnu, It's listed $250 in US, Affordable.

----------


## josemon17

> Sim/3G support ille ?Only Wifi?
> Anyway, looking forward to it. 15k range aanennu thonnunnu, It's listed $250 in US, Affordable.

----------


## josemon17

> Just read up.  Sony offers its own official unlocker tool but explicitly mentions that unlocking would void warranty. 
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Sony-...rranty_id32972
> 
> I cannot see why Nokia would have a different approach. 
> 
> So I think unlocking will still void warranty for Nokia phones.



*Official aayit nth varumen nokkam*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


3G model appo ille ?

----------


## teegy

> Sim/3G support ille ?Only Wifi?
> Anyway, looking forward to it. 15k range aanennu thonnunnu, It's listed $250 in US, Affordable.


wifi only model

----------


## teegy

> 3G model appo ille ?


not now, I think

----------


## Digambaran

> 


Awesome!

battery life kurach kuravaanu ennulathozhichal engine nokkiyalum better than ipad mini. 

Total value for money imho. Manufacturer renowned aayathond aa prashnom illa... :kayyadi:

----------


## josemon17

> 3G model appo ille ?


*Only 1 model announced...Coming days..more models varum*

----------


## NANBAN

> *Only 1 model announced...Coming days..more models varum*


indiayil eppom available akum?
if its available in india will i able to use Currently available Nokia service centers that area avilable in my locality?

----------


## josemon17

> indiayil eppom available akum?
> if its available in india will i able to use Currently available Nokia service centers that area avilable in my locality?


*Nop..All the current Nokia store, Service centers are taken by Microsoft. I think they will use the same strategy that Motto has taken-- releasing via any of the E-commerce website.. Might it take some time to reach..Don't knw exactly when it will arrive.*

----------


## josemon17

> Awesome!
> 
> battery life kurach kuravaanu ennulathozhichal engine nokkiyalum better than ipad mini. 
> 
> Total value for money imho. Manufacturer renowned aayathond aa prashnom illa... :kayyadi:


*But i little confused about the camera...because the purview tech is taken by Microsoft and its not carl-zesis...! Might be in the coming products {high end} they will use Hasselblad which they are using in Vertu.*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Lumia 830 review: Shining bright*

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_lumia_...iew-1168p4.php

----------


## kallan pavithran

http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/nokia-...-sensors-soon/

----------


## josemon17

40% more smartphone battery life, 20% faster browsing, thanks to a Nokia innovation



A Nokia innovation, which has been tested and verified with Qualcomm’s Snapdragon processors can reduce smartphone power consumption by 40%, while making browsing faster by 20%. Though, it is not something you can achieve by yourself, but your network operator may be able to do it for you by using Nokia Network’s High Speed Cell_FACH technology.

It is great to see that Nokia achieved these results while using Snapdragon processors, which are most commonly used processors in smartphones.



    The solution has achieved remarkable results in a live network test, cutting signaling by up to 80% and giving an up to 65% faster application response time, among others. Conducted by Nokia Networks, the tests used devices fitted with Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ processors*, a product of Qualcomm Technologies, Inc., a wholly owned subsidiary of Qualcomm Incorporated, that support High Speed Cell FACH, on a commercial 3G/HSPA network of a major European operator. This was the first trial of the feature in a live operator network using commercial chipsets.

    As well as the greatly reduced signaling and faster application response time, the tests also demonstrated up to 40% reduced power consumption in the cellular modem** and up to 20% faster browsing.

The Cell-FACH technology helps in reducing the signalling by 90%, thereby making applications run faster.

    Well, when a mobile broadband subscriber runs an application such as WhatsApp Messenger, Facebook Messenger, web browsing or e-mail, an avalanche of small data packets of just a few hundreds of bytes or a few kbytes is often generated by the smartphone. This ‘hidden traffic’ load has major consequences for operators’ ability to provide the service that their customers expect.

    High Speed Cell_FACH allows operators to better handle these packets on common shared high speed FACH channels, freeing additional capacity for users on HSPA channels where the actual data is transmitted. This gives a better experience for users and allows the system to offer the service for more smartphone users with faster set-up time, meaning your favorite applications will be faster, and with less signaling.

----------


## josemon17

Nokia patents self-charging Graphene based Photon-Battery that can be printed on flexible substrates



Nokia is one of the leaders in Graphene based research work and we just reported Nokia prototyping optical sensor based on Graphene. Now, think about a totally different use of Graphene and Nokia has just patented a Self-charging Graphene based Photon-Battery. Yes, you heard it right, self-recharging battery resulting in an energy-autonomous device.

    The generation of protons is facilitated by the presence of water. The configuration of the GO electrode with the water and the higher pH media renders the battery 300 a dynamic battery. In other words, the battery 300 is capable of regenerating itself immediately after discharge through continuous chemical reactions. In particular, the battery 300 may be automatically charged back to open circuit voltage without an external energy input. The result is a low-power, energy-autonomous device.

Another great aspect of this invention lies in the fact that the Battery may use humid air to recharge itself.

    During operation, the battery 300 can generate an open circuit voltage on the order of about 1 volt (V) when in the presence of humid air (for example, when the relative humidity is about 30%). The battery 300 also exhibits a fast recovery of its voltage within a few minutes after being fully discharged and without the application of external energy.

Much more amazing is the fact that it even can be printed on flexible substrates for making a flexible battery or can be made highly transparent.

    The battery 300 can be made flexible using printing technology. For example, the battery 300 can be printed onto a flexible substrate. The battery 300 can also be made to have highly transparent optical properties or elastomeric properties.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia talks about revolutionizing you voice call in a new video*



Nokia may not be manufacturing cellular voice calling devices for the time being (though that is gonna change with possible cellular-data enabled future Nokia Tablets or Nokia-branded Android smartphones after Q4 2016), but it is still powering or rather revolutionizing the way we use voice calling via its Nokia Networks business.

Nokia has posted a very well-made video that talks about how it touches our lives and makes us more empowered with latest voice call innovations like VoLTE and VoWiFi. It is certainly a good watch for Nokia fans!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=YtGcQRrXnM0

----------


## kallan pavithran



----------


## Don Mathew

> ............


1020 eduthirunno?...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> 1020 eduthirunno?...


 :Yes3: ...........

----------


## Don Mathew

> ...........


 :Giveup: 
Engane und use cheythittu?

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Engane und use cheythittu?


ith vare satisfied aanu......

----------


## josemon17

Nokia C1 is first Nokia-branded Android smartphone manufactured by Foxconn

A rumor is doing rounds and has been posted by various tech sites. Above image has been posted and is claimed to reveal the next Android device from new Nokia after Nokia N1. The image reveals the name of the device to be Nokia C1 and while the image, the device shown in the image and even the name Nokia C1 dont sound not outrageous, the claim by the source that this device will come before 2016 certainly is.

Just to refresh memories, official slides and webcast from Nokia capital world has made it clear that Nokia cant even license its brand on smartphones before Q4, 2016. Yes, forget about manufacturing, they cant license the brand even. Read more here.

Nokia made it very clear while announcing Nokia N1 that it will bring tablets in more sizes and with more features in near-future. Nokia had also revealed that it plans to bring Android powered Nokia-branded smartphones too. but cant do it before Q4 2016.

So, while we dont believe in claims of seeing Nokia C1 or for that reason any other Nokia-Android smartphone out in market before Q4 2016, it does look like an interesting mid-ranger with elegant design.
Nokia C1 rumored specs:

    Android 5.0 Lollipop

    Nokia Z Launcher

    5-inch screen

    Intel-made chipset

    2GB of RAM

    32GB of storage

    8MP rear cam

    5MP FFC

----------


## michael

intel processor nallathaayirikumo.....

----------


## AslaN

2016leku ee specs anekil low end ayirikum

----------


## NANBAN

> 2016leku ee specs anekil low end ayirikum


ithu mid range alle like moto g2

----------


## josemon17

> 2016leku ee specs anekil low end ayirikum





> ithu mid range alle like moto g2


*If its happening, it will be in mid range section..becz previous c series was in mid range...*

----------


## josemon17

> intel processor nallathaayirikumo.....


*Actually Intel is going through a rough phase.. Most site saying, its fan made...*

----------


## josemon17

Nokia 215, the most affordable internet phone announced for $29. Top Features, availability



Keeping with its promise of bringing more Nokia-branded affordable yet internet-savvy feature phones, Microsoft Mobile has just announced Nokia 215 in Single-Sim and  Dual-Sim varinats. It carries a $29 price tag and packs a lot of goodies for that asking price.
Nokia 215 top features and specifications:

    2.4-inch, QVGA (320 x 240) display
    116 x 50 x 12.9 mm
    0.3 MP camera
    78.5 gm
    MicroSD card support up to 32 GB
    2G support
    1100 mAh Battery
    Preinstalled Facebook and Messenger with instant notifications
    Twitter, also easily accessible on this entry-level phone
    Opera Mini Browser and Bing Search, MSN Weather
    Pairing your device with a Bluetooth headset or speaker.
    Sharing content is simple with SLAM technology. Simply bring two SLAM-enabled devices together to send or receive files.
    Durable build quality. Vibrantly colored bright green, black and white color options
    Nokia 215 Single SIM has a stand-by time of up to 29 days, while Nokia 215 Dual SIM offers up to 21 days. Nokia 215 provides up to 20 hours of talk time.
    Built-in MP3 player and FM radio
    Built-in torchlight

Nokia 215 availability:

Nokia 215 will be available in select markets, rolling out first in the Middle East, Africa, Asia, and Europe in the first quarter of 2015 – for only $29 before taxes and subsidies.

----------


## josemon17

Nokia N1 rear camera details & sample image

Nokia N1 will be released today in China and while we have all the specs and features listed at our dedicated product page, not much was known about the rear 8 MP camera features. Nokia is known for its imaging prowess, so even if it is a Tablet camera, it is expected to be good. So, now more details and one sample image taken with Nokia N1 has appeared in China.



Nokia N1 8 MP camera details:

F/2.4 aperture

Color Filter

BSI sensor

Auto focus, Touch to focus feature

1080p recording

Nokia N1 camera sample:

For indoor lighting conditions, the image looks good. 



Source:NPU

----------


## josemon17

*After AnTuTu, Nokia N1 beats iPad Mini 3 on GFXBench benchmark too*

Nokia N1 was finally launched in China in an event yesterday and went on pre-order with a promised release, today. Now, the device has appeared on GFXBench benchmark and Nokia N1 again seem to emerge as the winner in both Manhattan and Rex tests when compared to iPad Mini 3, though the gap is not as wide as seen on AnTuTu.



We have seen screenshot of AnTuTu benchmark results that shows Nokia N1 hands down beating iPad Mini 3, especially the gap between scores is quite big in case of CPU efficiency. 



Nokia N1 is emerging as the best 8-inch tablet out there with its unbeatable price (USD 257), best-in-class performance, beautiful design and features it packs.

Source:NPU

----------


## josemon17

First Batch of 20,000 Nokia N1 sold out in 4 minutes in China. Next Batch arrival on 15th.



The Nokia N1 has caught imagination of Nokia fans in China, it seems. We reported that it went on pre-order yesterday 7th January with a promised release today. It seems while 566438 buyers tried their luck to reserve it, the first batch only had 20,000 units and was sold out in 4 minutes.

The official Nokia Fans Club on Weibo has broken this story.

----------


## josemon17

Nokia N1 vs iPad Mini 3: Images highlight slimmer profile & design differences



When Nokia N1 was unveiled by Nokia, we heard Apple friendly tech sites shouting on top of their voices about how Nokia N1 is clone of Apple’s iPad Mini 3. This was when nobody had seen the device in real-life and everything was based on how it looked in press shots. Now, some images that compare Nokia N1 and iPad Mini 3 in real-life have emerged in China and Nokia N1 looks much different from iPad Mini 3 in these images and much slimmer too.





Though we can see that both these rectangular devices may have similar Height / width ratio but they sport same resolution too. Anyways, we know how a big portion of tech media works to defend Apple, even when it copies Lumia 925 design for latest iPhone 6 or Nokia’s colorful Lumia design for iPhone 5C.

Nokia N1 can be simply termed as the best 8-inch Tablet out there with its unbeatable price (USD 257), best-in-class performance, beautiful design and features it packs.

----------


## MVP

n1 aarelum vanguvaanel review idane.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> n1 aarelum vanguvaanel review idane.....


N1 wifi only alley

----------


## NANBAN

> n1 aarelum vanguvaanel review idane.....


Indiayil available anno?

----------


## teegy

> Indiayil available anno?


nope.............

----------


## MVP

> Indiayil available anno?


ellarum indiennallallo vangunne.........

----------


## ACME

Wrong thread.....

----------


## josemon17

More Nokia N1 camera samples. Nokia N1 Unboxing & dis-assembly pictures

Nokia N1 was launched in its first market China on 7th January and next day the first batch of 20,000 was sold out in 4 minutes. Though, there were 24 lucky winners, who got free Nokia N1 as prizes of a contest held before the launch. We brought some of the video posted by users already and you can watch these by clicking here and here. Now, many more rear camera sample images, unboxing and dis-assembly pictures have emerged in China.

Nokia N1 camera samples:






*Nokia N1 unboxing images:*






*Nokia N1 dis-assembly pictures*






Nokia N1 can be simply termed as the best 8-inch Tablet out there with its unbeatable price (USD 257), best-in-class Benchmark performance, beautiful design and features, it packs.

Source- Via NPU

----------


## josemon17

Nokia to build 4G network for Airtel



 Nokia Networks has bagged a $200-million, or about Rs 1,240-crore contract from Bharti AirtelBSE 1.15 % to build the country's first 4G network in the 1800 MHz band in six telecom circles.

The mobile technology arm of Nokia Corporation and Airtel will soon announce the deal that will cover Mumbai, MP, West Bengal, Odisha, Punjab and Kerala circles, one person aware of the development told ET.

Both the companies have not responded to ET's queries as of press time.

4G, or fourth generation mobile communication technology, currently provides the fastest wireless internet connectivity in the country, with download speeds of up to 40 Mbps and upload speeds of up to 20 Mbps. At present all 4G networks in the country run on the 2300 MHz band, which was auctioned by the government as broadband wireless spectrum (BWA) in the 2010 spectrum auctions, and use TDD-LTE technology.

Airtel's 4G network in the 1800 MHz band will use the FDD-LTE technology that is older and more widely accepted globally than TDD-LTE. The ecosystem of devices around TDD-LTE is very small, which has marred the spread of 4G services in the country so far.

In fact, Reliance Jio, the only operator to possess airwaves in the 2300 MHz in all telecom circles in the country, has not even launched its services so far. Also, none of the operators has launched services in all the circles they possess 4G spectrum. Airtel holds 20 MHz of 4G spectrum in the 2300 MHz band in each of the eight circles of Delhi, Mumbai, Haryana, Karnataka, Kerala, Punjab and Maharashtra.

It won a total of 97 MHz of airwaves in the 1800 MHz band across 15 circles in the last spectrum auctions. The company plans to roll out high speed 4G networks in various circles using FDDLTE technology in the 1,800 MHz band besides its existing TD-LTE rollout in the 2,300 MHz band, as it tries to develop a pan-India 4G footprint.

Nokia Networks already manages Airtel's TDD-LTE network in Maharashtra and will also deploy its TDD-LTE network in Mumbai and Kerala.

----------


## Don Mathew



----------


## josemon17

Nokia patents a detachable two-part Phone / Laptop hybrid



Nokia has been granted a patent recently for a versatile phone / laptop hybrid with a detachable display. Nokia intends to bring the  best blend of value offered by Laptops and smartphones in one. The proposed apparatus caters to both the needs of a “mobile use” as well as a “stable use”.

    There has been no elegant way to efficiently blend the value offered by laptops at one end, with smart phones on the other. When a person is moving around his/her home in different rooms or resting on a couch while using his/her mobile device, a laptop is often too heavy, uncomfortably overheats, or takes too long to boot-up to simply play a song. Smart phones remain highly personal, yet largely disconnected from surrounding home technology. Tablets offer versatile experiences, but in many cases they need to be supplemented by different accessories such as separate qwerty keyboards, pop-out stands and protective cases.

    Now a new versatile two-part apparatus is provided. In various example embodiments, the apparatus adapts to various mobile experiences elegantly, whether it’s room hopping/couch surfing/cooking up in the kitchen at home, commuting to work via bike or bus, or sharing media at a party or over coffee. In various example embodiments the apparatus adapts to people’s needs in mobile use cases alongside their needs in more stable (or “not so mobile”) use cases without having to resort to add-on accessories or multiple extra devices. In mobile use cases people’s needs include for example the following: enabling heads-up use, communicating while moving, compact size, glanceable display, and personal use. In stable use cases people’s needs include for example the following: heads-down use, at home use, larger screen, social use, seated use, and enabling continuous typing.

What sounds really cool is that one can just simply lift the display and walk and it will still work as one along with the base part.

    In the intermediate configuration, a gap is formed between one edge of the display part and the base part. In an example embodiment, the gap is formed via a magnetic force. This allows finger access to the display part and thereby enables a user to easily move the display part from the closed configuration to the open configuration. In an example embodiment, the intermediate configuration allows the display part to be detached from the base part for example by lifting the display part up from the base part. That is, the display part can be simply picked up from the base part. In other words, in the intermediate configuration, the display part can be either lifted away from the base part or rolled into the upright open configuration. In this way, immediate removal of the display part from the intermediate configuration without first rolling the display part to the open configuration is possible and may be preferred for example if one is in a hurry or wants to simply invert the display part.

In the detached configuration, the display part is detached from the base part. In an example embodiment, the display part and the base part continue to operate as a single unit despite of being separated. In an example embodiment the apparatus is used for multi-part social computing in the detached configuration. In an example embodiment the base part and the display part are separated but interoperable and the base part can be used to control the display part for example over a LPRF (low power radio frequency) connection. One example of multi-part social computing is sharing pictures. The user retains the base part and uses the base part to control the sharing of the pictures (e.g. the pace of changing the pictures and selecting which pictures to show), while people who are viewing the pictures can gather more intimately around the display part without the user needing to hold up the whole apparatus.



The apparatus has a detachable display part with displays on both sides: one main display and another for displaying alerts and notifications while on move.

     In an alternative embodiment shown in FIGS. 12 and 13, the display part comprises a display (1206, 1306) on both sides of the display part. One of the displays may be a high contrast full colour OLED (organic light-emitting diode) display or some other advanced display type and the other one may be a low power bi-stable display or some other low end display suitable for displaying for example alerts or simple graphics. The advanced display may be referred to as a main display and the low end display may be referred to as an additional display. In an example embodiment a display of the display part faces upwards and the apparatus effectively behaves as a tablet with extra computing power provided by the base part. In an example embodiment a display of the display part faces the base part whereby the base part provides protection for the display (for example for transport of the apparatus).

There may be two operating modes for the apparatus and the display will be a touch-screen.

    In an example embodiment the apparatus comprises at least two operating modes in the closed configuration. In a first operating mode, the apparatus is configured for transport. In this mode there is relatively little or no interaction at all between the user and the apparatus. As an example, the apparatus may be configured to operate in a drift mode, in which the display part may show various ambient alerts. Also simple interactions and responses may be enabled. Such simple interactions and responses include for example simple heads-up interactions that allow people to communicate and consume small bites of content while on the go. Alternatively the apparatus may be configured to operate in a sleep mode or the apparatus may be turned off in the first operating mode. In an example embodiment, in the first operating mode a main display of the display part is folded away so that it faces the base part whereby the base part provides protection for the main display. An additional display may be exposed in the first operating mode.

    In a second operating mode, the display part operates as a touch screen. As an example, in this mode the apparatus may be used for simple consumption of casual information, news feeds, navigation, or e-book reading. In an example embodiment, in the second operating mode a main display of the display part is placed on the base part so that the main display is exposed to the user (faces outwards).

Such a device looks much more portable than a normal laptop in daily use and still very functional as a handheld and a working PC. Nokia’s comeback consumer device Nokia N1 has seen good reception in China. Let us see if Nokia really brings any such device in future and I may be the first in queue to grab it.

Source: NPU

----------


## sadasivan

lenova Vibe engane undu

----------


## josemon17

Celebrating 2 lac Thread Views

 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## teegy

> Nokia patents a detachable two-part Phone / Laptop hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia has been granted a patent recently for a versatile phone / laptop hybrid with a detachable display. Nokia intends to bring the  best blend of value offered by Laptops and smartphones in one. The proposed apparatus caters to both the needs of a “mobile use” as well as a “stable use”.
> 
>     There has been no elegant way to efficiently blend the value offered by laptops at one end, with smart phones on the other. When a person is moving around his/her home in different rooms or resting on a couch while using his/her mobile device, a laptop is often too heavy, uncomfortably overheats, or takes too long to boot-up to simply play a song. Smart phones remain highly personal, yet largely disconnected from surrounding home technology. Tablets offer versatile experiences, but in many cases they need to be supplemented by different accessories such as separate qwerty keyboards, pop-out stands and protective cases.
> 
>     Now a new versatile two-part apparatus is provided. In various example embodiments, the apparatus adapts to various mobile experiences elegantly, whether it’s room hopping/couch surfing/cooking up in the kitchen at home, commuting to work via bike or bus, or sharing media at a party or over coffee. In various example embodiments the apparatus adapts to people’s needs in mobile use cases alongside their needs in more stable (or “not so mobile”) use cases without having to resort to add-on accessories or multiple extra devices. In mobile use cases people’s needs include for example the following: enabling heads-up use, communicating while moving, compact size, glanceable display, and personal use. In stable use cases people’s needs include for example the following: heads-down use, at home use, larger screen, social use, seated use, and enabling continuous typing.
> ...


asus transformers models ingane und

----------


## teegy

Dual-SIM: Microsoft Lumia 532 smartphone launches in India for Rs 6,499 with Windows Phone 8.1 OS

After Microsoft Lumia 435 dual-SIM. Microsoft now has launched the Lumia 532 dual SIM smartphone in India priced for Rs 6,499. Smartphone also comes with Here Maps, Microsoft's Office suite, Outlook, Skype, OneDrive pre-installed, and up to 30GB of free OneDrive storage as well.

Microsoft Lumia 532 dual-SIM smartphone comes with 4-inch WVGA (480x800 pixels) LCD display. It runs on Windows Phone 8.1 OS with Lumia Denim update, powered by a 1.2GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 processor with 1GB of RAM.

Microsoft Lumia 532 dual-SIM smartphone also has 5-megapixel fixed-focus rear camera, a 0.3-megapixel front-facing camera with Lumia Camera app. It also includes MixRadio app as well. Its inbuilt storage is 8GB which can be expandable up to 128GB through microSD card.

Microsoft Lumia 532 dual-SIM smartphone has ambient light sensor, accelerometer, and proximity sensors, with 1560mAh battery deliver up to 12 hours of talk time and up to 528 hours of standby time.

Microsoft Lumia 532 dual-SIM smartphone measures 118.9x65.5x11.6mm and weighs 136 grams.

Specifications of Microsoft Lumia 532 dual-SIM smartphone: -

 4-inch WVGA (480x800 pixels) LCD display.
 Windows Phone 8.1 OS with Lumia Denim update.
 1.2GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 processor.
 1GB of RAM.
 5-megapixel fixed-focus rear camera.
 0.3-megapixel front-facing camera with Lumia Camera app.
 Inbuilt storage is 8GB.
 Expandable up to 128GB through microSD card.
 Ambient light sensor, accelerometer, and proximity sensors.
 1560mAh battery deliver up to 12 hours of talk time and up to 528 hours of standby time.
 Smartphone measures 118.9x65.5x11.6mm and weighs 136 grams.

----------


## teegy

Microsoft Lumia 640 may be the company’s next affordable Windows smartphone

Microsoft could soon launch a new budget Windows smartphone codenamed Lumia 640 (model number RM-1109). This handset has been recently approved by Brazil’s Anatel which is the country’s National Telecommunication Agency. Along with the name, the company also revealed some of its features. The smartphone could make an appearance at the Mobile World Congress taking place next month.

Phonearena reported that the successor to the Nokia Lumia 630 and Lumia 635 is said to offer HSDPA+, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 4.0 along with dual SIM capabilities and support for digital TV, which is popular in Brazil. The phone will be powered with a  2500 mAh battery. There is no information provided as to if the device will run Windows Phone 8.1 or Windows 10 during the time of launch.

More information about the phone is under embargo at Brazil’s regulatory agency Anatel, until after Mobile World Congress in March, as pointed out by Windows Central. Recently, the company announced a new promotional offer for its premium Lumia handsets in India. The company brought ‘guaranteed cashback offers’ on the Lumia 930 and Lumia 830 smartphones. The offer is valid until the stocks last.

It’s a festive offer, especially launched for Holi. After the cashback, the Lumia 830 and Lumia 930 can be grabbed at discounted prices of Rs 21,800 and Rs 31,600 respectively. Users can avail of the cashback via physical retail stores.

----------


## teegy

Microsoft has just announced two new smartphones at MWC 2015 — The Lumia 640 and the Lumia 640XL. We already knew about the new devices from Microsoft, thanks to a leak on their News Center yesterday.

In a market situation where Android and  iOS form the majority, with 98% share, let’s take a look at what these new Windows Phone devices have to offer. To begin with, both these devices run Windows 8.1 and should be upgradable to Windows 10. Microsoft also seems to have learnt from Xiaomi and Micromax that large screen phones at an affordable price is a hit formula.

Lumia 640 Dual SIM

The Lumia 640 has a 5-inch ClearBlack display with a resolution of 1280x720p and is protected by Corning Gorilla Glass 3. As for the internals, the device has a 1.2GHz Quad core Snapdragon 400 Processor with 1GB of RAM. The phone has an 8 megapixel autofocus camera with LED flash and is capable of recording at 1080p (FullHD). The BSI sensor on the 640 should click good images in low lighting conditions. At the front, the phone has a 0.9 megapixel wide-angle camera which can be used for selfies, video calling and video recording at 720p. The phone comes with 8GB of internal storage and is expandable via a MicroSD card slot up to 128GB. Microsoft is also providing a one-year subscription for Office 365, 1TB One Drive Storage and 60 Skype minutes per month, whereas the India site only lists 30GB of free One Drive Cloud storage. It'll be interesting to see if they bring the same plans here.

The Lumia 640 has a removable 2500mAh battery that should provide decent battery backup. The international price of the Lumia 640 is €140(which translates to Rs 9,800). India is expected to get the Microsoft Lumia 640 Dual SIM soon, if we go by the listing on the Microsoft India site.

Lumia 640XL Dual SIM and Lumia 640XL LTE Dual SIM

The second device unveiled at the MWC was the Lumia 640XL; as the name suggests, it is an extra large version of the Lumia 640. The phone sports a bigger 5.7-inch ClearBlack display with the same resolution (720p). The bigger display also has low power mode to ensure longer battery life. With a 1.2 GHz Quad core processor and 1GB of RAM, the device is quite similar to its smaller sibling. The phone has 8GB of internal storage, which is expandable via a MicroSD card slot, and it supports cards up to 128GB. The 30GB free Cloud storage is also available on this model.

The Lumia 640 XL houses a 13 megapixel rear camera with ZEISS optics, a 5 megapixel front-facing camera, both capable of Full HD video recording. The bigger body allows for a bigger 3000mAh removable battery. The Lumia 640XL will also be available in an LTE variant, which comes with an even bigger 3120mAh battery, and supports TD-LTE Band 40, which most operators provide. The international price of the 640XL for the 3G variant is €190 (Rs 13,300) and €220 (Rs 15,300) for the LTE (4G) version.

----------


## teegy

Microsoft launches Internet-ready Nokia 215 dual SIM for Rs 2,149

----------


## teegy

Microsoft working on software to convert Android phones to Windows 10

After Microsoft announced on their blog post that Windows 10 will release this summer, the company also added that it is working with Chinese handset maker Xiaomi to offer some customers a test version of Windows 10 on their smartphones.

Microsoft wrote said that, it will help a select group of Xiaomi Mi4 users ‘flash’ their phones with the new Windows 10 OS on their handsets and let them contribute to its future release later this year. These users will then use Windows 10 on their Mi4 devices and provide valuable feedback. Xiaomi stresses that this is not a partnership but an initiative. This move portrays Microsoft’s new platform through a unique approach, points out TechCrunch.

As the company uses the word ‘flash’ here, it indicates that Microsoft will offer a ROM, similar to custom ROMs like CyanogenMod, to install their OS on the Android smartphone. Microsoft will deliver Windows 10 ROM for Mi 4 users with a software that helps convert an Android phone into a Windows 10 phone, complete with access to all Microsoft services, added the report.

But the bigger news is that Microsoft will soon be rolling out this feature out to other devices as well.

With this move, Microsoft could attract many Android users to Windows 10, without having the need to to purchase another phone. Microsoft also added in their blog that China is an ideal market for testing such an initiative, given the region’s relative lack of lock-in to Google services and a general affinity towards custom ROMs.

The availability for Windows 10 on Xiaomi Mi 4 will be announced in a few months.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia N1 Android Tablet Now Available Outside China*



Nokia's N1 tablet, which was first announced back in November and then launched first in China via Foxconn in January, will finally be made available in other countries soon.

To begin with, the tablet was launched in Taiwan on Tuesday and is expected to be made available soon in other Asian countries as well. It has not been confirmed as to when the tablet will reach India.

The N1 tablet will cost TWD 8,190 (roughly Rs. 17,000) in Taiwan when it starts selling in May via Shunfa 3C, reported ePrice (via Phonearena)

The Nokia N1 is the company's first mobile product after the Microsoft acquisition, which forces the Finnish company to no longer use the Nokia brand on smartphones till Q4 2016, and on feature phones for 10 years.

On the specifications front, the Nokia N1 features a 7.9-inch (2048x1536 pixel) IPS LED-backlit display protected by Gorilla Glass 3; a 64-bit 2.3GHz Intel Atom Z3580 processor (4 cores, 4 threads) coupled with a PowerVR G6430 GPU; 2GB of LPDDR3 (800MHz) RAM; 32GB of inbuilt storage (non-expandable); an 8-megapixel rear autofocus camera; a 5-megapixel fixed focus camera; 5300mAh battery, and the predictive Nokia Z Launcher interface on top of Android 5.0 Lollipop.

Connectivity options on Nokia N1 include Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/n/ac with MIMO, Bluetooth 4.0, Micro-USB with reversible Type-C connector, and a 3.5mm audio jack.

There have been several reports in the recent past that Nokia will be making it return to the smartphone market by late-2016 following the end of its brand-use restriction. The company however denied the reports soon after.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia CEO: Will be back to designing & licensing Phones in 2016*



Nokia CEO Rajeev Suri has just (re)confirmed what we have been telling you all along about Nokia’s future smartphone plans. Nokia will be back to smartphones designing but will take the brand licensing route for bringing them to the market.

This was conveyed at the time of release of Nokia N1 as well, but Nokia’s official statement sometime ago that they are not planning to manufacture and sell Phones currently, muddied the waters a bit. Nokia has now settled the confusion for ever in an interview to the German “Manager Magazine”.

Hamburg – Nokia CEO Rajeev Suri is planning the re-entry into the mobile phone business: “We will see us suitable partners to”, said Suri magazine in an interview with the manager and announced it to license the brand from 2016 to mobile phone manufacturers. Still, it is not allowed to sell mobile phones the formerly largest manufacturers in the world: 2013, the Finnish group had its mobile business to Microsoft Show stock chart sold and is contractually committed to stay away of the industry until the second half of the year 2016.

After the end of the clause, Nokia will Show stock chart challenge his former partner in the business, but: “Microsoft makes mobile phones, we would they only design and provide the brand name per license. But of course we would be able to attack, otherwise we could let it be equal”, Suri said in an interview.

----------


## josemon17

*Exclusive: First Nokia Android smartphones to be manufactured by Foxconn. India, China & Europe to be the first markets.*

Some very interesting info about Nokia’s smartphone ambitions from our sources. While CEO Rajeev Suri has confirmed that Nokia will be back to smartphones once the agreement with Microsoft is over in 2016, we hear from our sources that it will none other than Foxconn that will be entrusted with the manufacturing of first Nokia Android smartphones.

Foxconn is currently manufacturing Nokia N1, the first commercial Nokia product designed by Nokia Technologies. Nokia N1 has been a success in China and all of its batches have sold out in minutes. It also won the best Android Tablet award in China. Now is also available in Taiwan. But in spite of Nokia’s stated plans to bring it to more markets it has yet to arrive in any other market.

Coming to Nokia smartphones, as per our sources, India, China and some European countries may be the first launch markets. Nokia will be launching global marketing campaign and official product sites by end of the year and we have seen some evidence to suggest that Nokia is planning a major marketing campaign in near future.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia to launch Virtual Reality device running Linux-based OS on July 28. VR apps for iOS, Windows & Android also coming*



No, it is not professional camera or imaging tech alone that we will see being introduced on July 28 during Nokia’s event. If a tip from one of our trusted sources has to be believed we will see unveil of “Virtual Reality” device that Nokia has been working on and we have exclusively reported about it in past. That’s why we had included VR devices as one of the probable announcements while reporting about the July 28 event. If the tip has to be believed, Nokia may also announce companion VR apps on iOS, Android and Windows.
More info about the Nokia Virtual Reality device project,

    The VR project is product of “Presence Capture program” in Nokia Technologies. Nokia has been working on developing 3D video and audio solutions to transmit 3D presence in Virtual Reality. The device will be based on Nokia’s homegrown Linux-Based cloud OS and will employ cross-platform app development platform Qt for companion applications on iOS, Android and Windows. Yes VR apps based on Qt. Nokia is back to roots.

Source NPU

----------


## josemon17

*Samsung Galaxy S6 vs Lumia 950 vs Note 5 vs Lumia 950 XL*

----------


## Deewana

Galaxy S6 has bad battery life !!!!

----------


## Naradhan

> *Samsung Galaxy S6 vs Lumia 950 vs Note 5 vs Lumia 950 XL*


Liquid cooling, iris scanner, 3400 mah, 20 MP... Lumiayude features okke kidu aanallo ...  :Ho: 
Miles ahead compared to Samsung ...

----------


## NANBAN

> Liquid cooling, iris scanner, 3400 mah, 20 MP... Lumiayude features okke kidu aanallo ... 
> Miles ahead compared to Samsung ...


Enthu undayalum Samsung is Android , Lumia is Windows

ee lumia features okke undan thane samsung ilum verum like finger print introduced by apple

----------


## josemon17

> Enthu undayalum Samsung is Android , Lumia is Windows
> 
> ee lumia features okke undan thane samsung ilum verum like finger print introduced by apple


*Enth vannalum build quality SAMSUNG onnum aduth varila...*

----------


## josemon17

> Liquid cooling, iris scanner, 3400 mah, 20 MP... Lumiayude features okke kidu aanallo ... 
> Miles ahead compared to Samsung ...


*Ithokke enth*

----------


## Naradhan

> Enthu undayalum Samsung is Android , Lumia is Windows
> 
> ee lumia features okke undan thane samsung ilum verum like finger print introduced by apple


Windows phone okke 3000 mah-il thanne 2-3 days kittum ... Map, apps okke marannal sadhanam kidu allennu parayilla ...  :Yes:

----------


## Naradhan

> *Ithokke enth*


Ivanokke ennu padichu engineer aavanaanu .... alle...?  :Vandivittu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## josemon17

> Windows phone okke 3000 mah-il thanne 2-3 days kittum ... Map, apps okke marannal sadhanam kidu allennu parayilla ...


*Offline mapping ettavum nallath Here  thanne aanu..win 10 apps..preshnam agane varila...becz andriod app will support*

----------


## Naradhan

> *Offline mapping ettavum nallath Here  thanne aanu..win 10 apps..preshnam agane varila...becz andriod app will support*


Gossip kettirunnu ... Ithu nadakkuvo .. .?

----------


## josemon17

> Gossip kettirunnu ... Ithu nadakkuvo .. .?


*Gossip alla...*

----------


## josemon17

*950 XL camera shows its prowess in a new image*

----------


## josemon17

*Lumia 950 camera’s 4K video sample is simply awesome!!*




https://youtu.be/qO1fI3Ob1dE

----------


## josemon17

*Lumia 950 XL vs LG G4: Camera (Stills & Video) shootout*






https://youtu.be/uHW-PvdNiHU

----------


## AslaN

> *Enth vannalum build quality SAMSUNG onnum aduth varila...*


But samasung onnum thaye veena udane screen pottaru ella

----------


## josemon17

> But samasung onnum thaye veena udane screen pottaru ella


*Ath ethu phone aanelum oru angle veenal pottum...*

----------


## kallan pavithran

windows ഫോണിൽ download ചെയ്ത file locate ചെയ്യുന്ന user

----------


## josemon17

*Microsoft Lumia 950 XL vs Samsung Galaxy S6 edge+ Camera Comparison 4K*

----------


## josemon17

S6 edge+ clarity  :Laughing:

----------


## josemon17

*Microsoft Lumia 950 XL vs Iphone 6s Plus Camera Comparison 4K*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V8XXheDRw4

----------


## Guitarist

thank you...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

thank you..

----------


## josemon17

*All-Metal Nokia phone prototype leaks. Nokia working on three new Smartphones*We are in Year 2016 now and what looks like the first-ever real Nokia  Smartphone leak has broken cover. The image above shows a all-metal  phone bearing Nokia logo and “Property of Nokia” marks on the back. The  device looks big and though we can’t see the front it may be around 5.2  to 5.5-inch in size. The device looks attractive at least from the back  and the coating on the back and design may offer a good hold when used  one-handedly.

Nokia working on at least two Android  smartphone and two of them may have displays 5-inch and 5.5-inch in  size. These devices may pack many new and innovative features especially  in Touch & hover interaction, Camera and Audio. But we received a recent tip from our trusted sources, that now claims *Nokia is working on three Android smartphones* and all three are out for testing. So, we may expect more leaks soon.

Source :NPU

----------


## Deewana

> *All-Metal Nokia phone prototype leaks. Nokia working on three new Smartphones*We are in Year 2016 now and what looks like the first-ever real Nokia  Smartphone leak has broken cover. The image above shows a all-metal  phone bearing Nokia logo and Property of Nokia marks on the back. The  device looks big and though we cant see the front it may be around 5.2  to 5.5-inch in size. The device looks attractive at least from the back  and the coating on the back and design may offer a good hold when used  one-handedly.
> 
> Nokia working on at least two Android  smartphone and two of them may have displays 5-inch and 5.5-inch in  size. These devices may pack many new and innovative features especially  in Touch & hover interaction, Camera and Audio. But we received a recent tip from our trusted sources, that now claims *Nokia is working on three Android smartphones* and all three are out for testing. So, we may expect more leaks soon.
> 
> Source :NPU


 :Yeye:  :Clap: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## teegy

> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


y the lines in back like the ones in htc.... hate it

----------


## Deewana

> y the lines in back like the ones in htc.... hate it


OP3 yilum ille  :Sad: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## teegy

> OP3 yilum ille 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


yup..... Hate it.... only neg i found so far

----------


## Deewana

> yup..... Hate it.... only neg i found so far


Ppl love the phone cos of that reason !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## visakh r

> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Vanthitennu solu....thirumbi vanniteenu

----------


## teegy

> Ppl love the phone cos of that reason !!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


hate it......imho

----------


## teegy

> Vanthitennu solu....thirumbi vanniteenu


the legend is back.....

----------


## Deewana

> hate it......imho


Mmm enikk IPO ishtaan.. Ann ishtayilla... Friend nte sister Techno park I'll aan.. Pullikari inn paranju endhu kidu phone aada .. Aarko vendi booki enn...

----------


## visakh r

> the legend is back.....


Click aayyal mathiyaarunnu.... :cheers:

----------


## teegy

> Click aayyal mathiyaarunnu....


pricing will be. a big factor

----------


## teegy

> Mmm enikk IPO ishtaan.. Ann ishtayilla... Friend nte sister Techno park I'll aan.. Pullikari inn paranju endhu kidu phone aada .. Aarko vendi booki enn...


kandu kandu sheelam ayikolum

----------


## Deewana

> kandu kandu sheelam ayikolum


Yes yes !!!

----------


## Deewana

> Click aayyal mathiyaarunnu....


Aakum..... Lesham time edukum.. Buzz onn varaaan general public nu idaikkk...

----------


## visakh r

> Aakum..... Lesham time edukum.. Buzz onn varaaan general public nu idaikkk...


Athokke pettannu varum....

----------


## visakh r

:Yeye:

----------


## Deewana

> Athokke pettannu varum....


Lesham time means short duration :-p

----------


## teegy

> 


  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## josemon17

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## josemon17

*Alleged Nokia P1 Android smartphone press renders leaked*

----------


## Deewana

> *Alleged Nokia P1 Android smartphone press renders leaked*


Idh kidu aanalloooooo !!!

----------


## teegy

> Idh kidu aanalloooooo !!!


renders alle.. original varatte

----------


## Deewana

> renders alle.. original varatte


Orennam edukkanam alle...

----------


## teegy

> Orennam edukkanam alle...


yup.... athu thane

----------


## Deewana

> yup.... athu thane


Nokia orennam edupikanam aarelum kond.. Thalkalathekk OPO madhii...

----------


## teegy

> Nokia orennam edupikanam aarelum kond.. Thalkalathekk OPO madhii...


ithu onnu launch aavatte.... pattuvaanel orennam edukkanam

----------


## BangaloreaN

Ippozhathe Samsung/Lenovo/Asus/Redmi range-il Nokia Android M/N mobile vannal palarum Nokia edukkum.

----------


## josemon17

> Idh kidu aanalloooooo !!!


*Nokia P1 reportedly could share the same set of specs with that of Sharp Aquos 1 such as a 5.3-inch FHD resolution IGZO panel, Snapdragon 820 processor, 3GB RAM,  32GB of expandable storage, a 22.6MP primary camera with an f/1.9  aperture, a 3,000mAh battery, IP58 dust-proof body of water repellent  and fast-charge support.*

----------


## Deewana

> *Nokia P1 reportedly could share the same set of specs with that of Sharp Aquos 1 such as a 5.3-inch FHD resolution IGZO panel, Snapdragon 820 processor, 3GB RAM,  32GB of expandable storage, a 22.6MP primary camera with an f/1.9  aperture, a 3,000mAh battery, IP58 dust-proof body of water repellent  and fast-charge support.*


Ethra aavum rate ????

----------


## Deewana

> Ippozhathe Samsung/Lenovo/Asus/Redmi range-il Nokia Android M/N mobile vannal palarum Nokia edukkum.


Yes ath orappalle !!!

----------


## Deewana

> ithu onnu launch aavatte.... pattuvaanel orennam edukkanam


Mmmmm.... ;););););)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mmmmm.... ;););););)


Aliyanu oru Nokia phone aanu, pullikku smart phone edukkanam; Nokia thanne kittanam ennu valiya agraham aanu pullikku.
15 years Nokia user aanu.

----------


## Deewana

> Aliyanu oru Nokia phone aanu, pullikku smart phone edukkanam; Nokia thanne kittanam ennu valiya agraham aanu pullikku.
> 15 years Nokia user aanu.


Njan um angane aayirunnu... Pinne nalloru phone illanjitt aan OPO eduthad ...

----------


## josemon17

> Ethra aavum rate ????


*no news...*

----------


## Deewana

> *no news...*


Release onnum arellee ?

----------


## josemon17

> Release onnum arellee ?


*Pillarodu onnum samsarichila..probably dec end aakum...becz athinu munp health products varum enn thonnunu*

----------


## Deewana

> *Pillarodu onnum samsarichila..probably dec end aakum...becz athinu munp health products varum enn thonnunu*


Enganathe health products ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Nokia P1 reportedly could share the same set of specs with that of Sharp Aquos 1 such as a 5.3-inch FHD resolution IGZO panel, Snapdragon 820 processor, 3GB RAM,  32GB of expandable storage, a 22.6MP primary camera with an f/1.9  aperture, a 3,000mAh battery, IP58 dust-proof body of water repellent  and fast-charge support.*


What about OS - Android N ????
Do they have acustomised Android like Cyanogen, Oxygen etc?

22.6MP camera ennokke parsyumpol price angu mele aavumallo !!!!

----------


## josemon17

> What about OS - Android N ????
> Do they have acustomised Android like Cyanogen, Oxygen etc?
> 
> 22.6MP camera ennokke parsyumpol price angu mele aavumallo !!!!


*Andriod N aayirikila...Camera zesis lens aayirikan sadhyatha kurava...so cheaper aakum*

----------


## josemon17

> Enganathe health products ?


*Smart watch oke aayirikum...probably*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Andriod N aayirikila...Camera zesis lens aayirikan sadhyatha kurava...so cheaper aakum*


Ini Indian market-il idichu keranam enkil 8K-14K range phones avanam.
20K+ ayaal quantity sales nadakkilla.

Either way, they should start with a flash sale in Amazon, to create a demand.

----------


## teegy

> Ini Indian market-il idichu keranam enkil 8K-14K range phones avanam.
> 20K+ ayaal quantity sales nadakkilla.
> 
> Either way, they should start with a *flash sale* in Amazon, to create a demand.


its the trend nowadays.
Old nokia showrooms ellaam thanne ipol samsung nte aayi maary.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> its the trend nowadays. Old nokia showrooms ellaam thanne ipol samsung nte aayi maary.


  Flash sale, limited edition ennokke kelkkumpol alukalkku vallatha akrantham aanu. Mattullavarekkal munne sadhanam swantham akkan.

----------


## teegy

> Flash sale, limited edition ennokke kelkkumpol alukalkku vallatha akrantham aanu. Mattullavarekkal munne sadhanam swantham akkan.


yea rite, oru flash sale with apt pricing, Nokia should take off.

----------


## Deewana

> yea rite, oru flash sale with apt pricing, Nokia should take off.


Yes :o:o:o

----------


## josemon17

> Yes :o:o:o


*
The  phones is tipped to have an all-metal body and according to a report    by Nokia Power User both will sport an Oled screen. It also adds that  the phones might also pack fingerprint scanners, and will be based on  Android 7.0 Nougat. It says that "the sensors on these two smartphones  may be most sensitive ever and will be based upon Nokia's extensive  research on wonder material graphene."  


Graphene material..
*

----------


## baadshahmian

> What about OS - Android N ????
> Do they have acustomised Android like Cyanogen, Oxygen etc?
> 
> 22.6MP camera ennokke parsyumpol price angu mele aavumallo !!!!


nokiayude ippozhulla phonesil jelly bean aanu....maximum marshmallow aavum...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> nokiayude ippozhulla phonesil jelly bean aanu....maximum marshmallow aavum...


It is Nougat.
see post from Josemon above.

----------


## baadshahmian

> It is Nougat.
> see post from Josemon above.


athu leaks alle...urappallalo...aa leakil carls zeisman ennokke parayunnund...with 23 mp camera...atharam oru phone irakkanel it should be above 30k...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athu leaks alle...urappallalo...aa leakil carls zeisman ennokke parayunnund...with 23 mp camera...atharam oru phone irakkanel it should be above 30k...


Android ippo M/L ayalum preshnam ille, pinneedu upgrade cheyyan pattum enkil.
But camera ellam price-ine influence cheyyunnathu thanne.

30K phone adyam irakkunnathu mandatharam aavum.
Nokia-kku ippol vendathu market penetration strategy aanu - Oru 9999 phone or 11999 phone.
Premium sector Apple already kayyadakki kazhinju.

----------


## Deewana

> *
> The  phones is tipped to have an all-metal body and according to a report    by Nokia Power User both will sport an Oled screen. It also adds that  the phones might also pack fingerprint scanners, and will be based on  Android 7.0 Nougat. It says that "the sensors on these two smartphones  may be most sensitive ever and will be based upon Nokia's extensive  research on wonder material graphene."  
> 
> 
> Graphene material..
> *


Adipoli aayirikkum !!!

----------


## Deewana

> Android ippo M/L ayalum preshnam ille, pinneedu upgrade cheyyan pattum enkil.
> But camera ellam price-ine influence cheyyunnathu thanne.
> 
> 30K phone adyam irakkunnathu mandatharam aavum.
> Nokia-kku ippol vendathu market penetration strategy aanu - Oru 9999 phone or 11999 phone.
> Premium sector Apple already kayyadakki kazhinju.


Apple or Samsung enn parayu... Apple mathram alla... 

India yil above 20k segment I'll no.3 Oneplus aan IPO...  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Apple or Samsung enn parayu... Apple mathram alla... 
> 
> India yil above 20k segment I'll no.3 Oneplus aan IPO...


iPhone -inu ulla oru premium image onnum Samsung-inu illa.
Samsung-inte quality-il arkkum oru mathippum illa.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*അതിവേഗ, അത്യുഗ്രൻ ആൻഡ്രോയ്ഡ് ഫോൺ; നോക്കിയ ഞെട്ടിക്കും*

         Nokia Android Phone Concept Image


                     ഫിന്*ലാന്റിലെ എച്ച്എംഡി ഗ്ലോബല്*  നിര്*മ്മിക്കുന്ന നോക്കിയയുടെ രണ്ട് ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ് ഫോണുകള്* ഉടന്*  വിപണിയിലേക്കെത്തുമെന്ന് റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട്. 5.2 ഇഞ്ചും 5.5 ഇഞ്ചും വലിപ്പമുള്ള  ഫോണിന് 2K റെസല്യൂഷനാണുള്ളത്. പൊടിയില്* നിന്നും വെള്ളത്തില്* നിന്നും  സംരക്ഷണം നല്*കുന്ന ഫോണിന് ഐപി68 സെര്*ട്ടിഫിക്കേഷനും ലഭിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.  സാംസങ് ഗാലക്*സി എസ് 7 എഡ്ജിനും ഗാലക്*സി എസ് 7 നും ഒപ്പം നില്*ക്കുന്ന  സ്മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണുകളായിരിക്കും ഇതെന്നാണ് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നത്. 
   ആന്*ഡ്രോയിഡ് 7.0 നോഗട്*സ് ആയിരിക്കും നോക്കിയയുടെ പുതിയ ഫോണില്*  ഉപയോഗിക്കുകയെന്ന് ഗിസ്*മോ ചൈന റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടു ചെയ്യുന്നു. എന്നാല്*  ഫോണിന്റെ വിശദാംശങ്ങള്* ഇതുവരെ നോക്കിയ ഔദ്യോഗികമായി  പുറത്തുവിട്ടിട്ടില്ല. സ്*നാപ്ഡ്രാഗണ്* 820 ചിപ് സെറ്റായിരിക്കും ഈ  ഫോണുകള്*ക്കുണ്ടാവുക. പൂര്*ണ്ണമായും മെറ്റല്* ബോഡിയില്* ഇറങ്ങുന്ന  സ്മാര്*ട്ട് ഫോണുകളില്* ഫിംഗര്* പ്രിന്റ് സ്*കാനറുകളും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും.  ഇതുവരെ സ്മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണുകളില്* ഉപയോഗിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളതില്* വെച്ച് ഏറ്റവും  മികച്ച സെന്*സറുകളുമായിട്ടായിരിക്കും ഈ സ്മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണുകള്* നോക്കിയ  ഇറക്കുകയെന്നാണ് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നത്.

2016 അവസാനത്തോടെയായിരിക്കും നോക്കിയയുടെ ഈ രണ്ട് അഭിമാന താരങ്ങള്*  വിപണിയിലെത്തുക. വിചാരിച്ച വേഗത്തില്* കാര്യങ്ങള്* നടന്നില്ലെങ്കില്*  അടുത്തവര്*ഷം ആദ്യത്തിലേക്ക് ലോഞ്ചിങ് മാറ്റാനും സാധ്യതയുണ്ട്. കഴിഞ്ഞ  മെയിലാണ് സ്മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണുകളും ടാബ്ലറ്റുകളും നിര്*മ്മിക്കാനുള്ള ചുമതല  എച്ച്എംഡി ഗ്ലോബലിന് പത്ത് വര്*ഷത്തേക്ക് കൈമാറിയതായി നോക്കിയ അറിയിച്ചത്. 
   ആപ്പിളിന്റേയും സാംസങിന്റേയും സുവര്*ണകാലത്തിന് മുമ്പ് മൊബൈല്* ലോകം  ഫിന്*ലാന്റില്* നിന്നുള്ള നോകിയയാണ് അടക്കി ഭരിച്ചിരുന്നത്. എന്നാല്*  വിന്*ഡോസ് ഫോണ്* പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമില്* നിന്നും മാറാന്* തയ്യാറാകാതിരുന്നതും  വിപണിയുടെ ആവശ്യങ്ങള്*ക്കനുസരിച്ച് മാറ്റങ്ങള്* കൊണ്ടുവരാതിരുന്നതും  നോക്കിയക്ക് തിരിച്ചടിയായി. 2014ല്* 7.2 ബില്യണ്* ഡോളറിന് (ഏകദേശം 48340  കോടി രൂപ) നോകിയയെ മൈക്രോസോഫ്റ്റ് ഏറ്റെടുത്തിരുന്നു.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Lenovo A7010 -inu dedicated memory card slot ille?

----------


## clooney

> Lenovo A7010 -inu dedicated memory card slot ille?


A7010 ennu paranjathu k4 note ano

----------


## clooney

> iPhone -inu ulla oru premium image onnum Samsung-inu illa.
> Samsung-inte quality-il arkkum oru mathippum illa.


S7  irangiyathodu koode athokke maari ,apple ippo steve jobs inte timeile pole innovative ideas onnum develop cheyyunnilla.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> A7010 ennu paranjathu k4 note ano


  Yes. 2nd Sim slot thanne anennu vayichu.

----------


## clooney

> Yes. 2nd Sim slot thanne anennu vayichu.


Indian versionu seperate micro sd slot udallo, micro sd slot is over second sim slot

----------


## josemon17

*HMD to begin with selling Nokia Feature phones. Foxconn manufacturing Nokia Phones in India*Brand Nokia is back on the Indian mobile manufacturing landscape. The  flagship handsets, which were once rolled out of the Sriperumbudur  facility, suspended production in November, 2014. Nearly after a  two-year hiatus, they are now being produced at contract manufacturer  Foxconn’s facility in Sri City SEZ, Chittoor. “The company is currently  producing feature phones from the Sri City facility,” confirmed an  official, without disclosing specifics. Nokia’s new owner HMD didn’t  confirm or deny, but said its re-entry would be via feature phones. “HMD  has not set out its timetable or product roadmap yet, but will be  making announcements in due course. HMD will begin operations selling  its existing range of Nokia feature phones. It will also start  developing a new smartphone portfolio,” an HMD spokesperson told  Express.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia Executive: Nokia Android Phones & Tablets coming end of Q4 2016

*
These two and one / two more Nokia Android smartphones are planned for unveil towards end of the year 2016, but depending upon testing and development launch date may move to Q1 2017 too.  But we may see Nokia feature phones hitting market sooner as confirmed by HMD, the entity created to bring Nokia-branded Android phones, tablets and feature phones to market. HMD has also hired Pekka Rantala, who worked at Nokia for 17 years, before leading Rovio (Angry Birds) as CEO. He will join HMD Global as the CMO. He was SVP of Global Marketing at Nokia when he left the company.

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia 

http://www.manoramaonline.com/techno...n-q4-2016.html
*

----------


## Deewana

> *Nokia Executive: Nokia Android Phones & Tablets coming end of Q4 2016
> 
> *
> These two and one / two more Nokia Android smartphones are planned for unveil towards end of the year 2016, but depending upon testing and development launch date may move to Q1 2017 too.  But we may see Nokia feature phones hitting market sooner as confirmed by HMD, the entity created to bring Nokia-branded Android phones, tablets and feature phones to market. HMD has also hired Pekka Rantala, who worked at Nokia for 17 years, before leading Rovio (Angry Birds) as CEO. He will join HMD Global as the CMO. He was SVP of Global Marketing at Nokia when he left the company.


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## josemon17



----------


## josemon17

*Nokia 6 is official! ‘First’ Nokia Android Smartphone




*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia 6 Registration Crosses 500,000 Ahead of January 19 Flash Sale*It can't be said enough that the hype surrounding Nokia's comeback was huge. And when HMD Global launched its first Nokia-branded Android smartphone, Nokia 6, one expected the phone would generate a lot of buzz. And it certainly has.
It was reported on Friday that the Nokia 6  had garnered as many as 250,000 registrations ahead of its first sale  in just 24 hours. Now, that number has doubled to more than 500,000. The  Nokia 6 will be sold via a flash sale on January 19 exclusively on  JD.com in China.
Going by the rapid pace of registrations, its safe to say that Nokia  fans are still out there and HMD Global has hit its first home run. At  the time of writing this, total registrations crossed 580,000.
Despite  the big numbers, the Nokia 6, on paper, does very little to impress  seeing how competitive the smartphone market is today. Priced at CNY  1,699 (approximately Rs. 17,000), the Nokia 6 sports a 5.5-inch full-HD  display with a 2.5D Gorilla Glass on top. The smartphone is powered by a  Snapdragon 430 SoC coupled with 4GB of RAM and 64GB of internal  storage. The dual-SIM Nokia 6 smartphone comes with a 3000mAh  non-removable battery.
On the camera front, the Nokia 6 features a  16-megapixel rear camera with f/2.0 aperture, phase detection auto  focus, and dual-tone flash, as well as an 8-megapixel front camera with  f/2.0 aperture.
The Nokia 6 was perhaps a testing ground for HMD  Global to see whether the world, or at least China, was ready for the  Nokia brand's return. Seeing the registration numbers, HMD Global will  no doubt be satisfied right now as it gets ready to unveil some more Nokia Android phones on February 26 at MWC 2017.


Source: NDTV

----------


## BangaloreaN

Waiting for one around 8-9K

----------


## visakh r

ഏറെ കാത്തിരിപ്പിനു ശേഷം നോക്കിയ തിരിച്ചെത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നു. ഒരു കൂട്ടം കിടിലൻ ആൻഡ്രോയ്ഡ് ഫോണുകളുമായാണ്...

Read more at: http://www.manoramaonline.com/techno...okia-3310.html

----------


## visakh r

> Waiting for one around 8-9K


orginal android thanne aano???.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> orginal android thanne aano???.


manassilayilla.

----------


## kandahassan

> manassilayilla.


 :Gathering:

----------


## visakh r

> manassilayilla.


Athayath.... Android 7.0 nougat ano enu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athayath.... Android 7.0 nougat ano enu


Yes, Nougat - no customisation.

----------


## visakh r

> Yes, Nougat - no customisation.


Play store il ula all apps kitum ale....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Play store il ula all apps kitum ale....


Yes, all should work ideally.

LUMIA was a Windows phone, so apps will be different.

----------


## teegy

angane ee threadnu jeevan kitty

----------


## firecrown

Nokia 3  - 5inch screen / 8MP camera / 2GB RAM / 16GB storage
Nokia 5 - 5.2inch screen / 13MP camera / 2GB RAM / 16GB storage
Nokia 6 - 5.5inch screen / 16MP camera / 4GB RAM / 32 or 64GB storage

----------


## teegy

> Nokia 3  - 5inch screen / 8MP camera / 2GB RAM / 16GB storage
> Nokia 5 - 5.2inch screen / 13MP camera / 2GB RAM / 16GB storage
> Nokia 6 - 5.5inch screen / 16MP camera / 4GB RAM / 32 or 64GB storage


estimtd price?

----------


## firecrown

> estimtd price?


no idea..........

----------


## teegy

*Nokia 3, Nokia 5, Nokia 6 Prices*The all-new  Nokia 3 has been priced at EUR 139 (roughly Rs. 9,800) while the Nokia 5  has been priced at EUR 189 (roughly Rs. 13,500). The Nokia 6, on the  other hand, will be available at EUR 229 (roughly Rs. 16,000). The  company also announced an all-new Nokia 6 Arte Black variant which will  sport high-class piano black colour. It has been priced EUR 299 (roughly  Rs. 21,000).
*Nokia 3, Nokia 5, Nokia 6 India Launch*HMD  Global has confirmed that the Nokia 3 and Nokia 5 smartphones will be  making their way to the Indian market as well by Q2 2017. The company  confirmed that the Nokia 6 will be also heading to the Indian market at  the same time. All new Nokia phones are also set to launch in APAC,  Middle East, Africa and Europe in Q2 2017.

----------


## teegy

*Nokia 3 specifications*While the Nokia 3  runs Android 7.0 Nougat, the Nokia 5 smartphones runs Android 7.1.1  Nougat out-of-the-box. The company at the launch event stressed that all  the new Nokia smartphones running Android will get regular updates.  Much like other Nougat powered smartphones, the Nokia 3 and Nokia 5 will  come with unlimited cloud storage on Google Photos app. Both will be  available as a single SIM and dual SIM variants though availability  could be different depending on the markets


The Nokia 3 will sport a polycarbonate body, machined aluminium  frame, and will come with Corning Gorilla Glass lamination on top. It  will be available in Silver White, Matte Black, Tempered Blue, and  Copper White colour variants. It sports a 5-inch HD (720x1280 pixels)  IPS display. It is powered by a quad-core MediaTek MT6737 processor  clocked at 1.3GHz coupled with 2GB of RAM. It comes with 16GB storage  and supports expandable storage via microSD card (up to 128GB). The  Nokia 3 sports 8-megapixel front and rear camera. Both the cameras come  with autofocus. The company adds that the Nokia 3 sports display flash.

The Nokia 3 packs an integrated 2650mAh battery. It measures  143.4x71.4x8.4mm and supports 4G LTE. The Nokia 3 supports LTE Cat. 4  speeds with download speeds of up to 150Mbps and upload speeds of up to  50Mbps.

----------


## teegy

*Nokia 5 Specifications*The Nokia 5, on the other hand, features a fingerprint sensor  embedded on the home button. HMD Global touts “seamless” metal body.  Similar to the Nokia 3, the Nokia 5 will be available as both single SIM  and dual-SIM variants though availability will depend on the market.  The Nokia 5 is also expected to receive regular updates from the  company.
The Nokia 5 is powered by a Qualcomm Snapdragon 430  processor coupled with 2GB of RAM. The handset comes with 16GB inbuilt  storage and supports expandable storage via microSD card (up to 128GB).  The Nokia 5.2-inch IPS LCD (720x1280 pixels) IPS LCD display and comes  with 2.5D Corning Gorilla Glass cover on top.
It sports a  13-megapixel rear camera with PDAF and dual tone flash. It also packs an  8-megapixel camera with autofocus and comes with 84-degress field of  view lens. The handset will be available in Tempered Blue, Silver, Matte  Black, and Copper colours. It measures 149.7x72.5x8.05mm and supports  LTE Cat. 4 download speeds. The handset is backed by a 3000mAh  non-removable battery.

----------


## josemon17

*Katta waiting for Nokia N9 probably*

----------


## MALABARI

itheppo marketil irangum..

----------


## MALABARI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmJLi7ikMXk


ithokke ullathanode..eppol irangananu ithokke..

----------


## josemon17

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmJLi7ikMXk
> 
> 
> ithokke ullathanode..eppol irangananu ithokke..



 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia 8 beats iPhone 8 Plus & Galaxy S8+ in speed tests*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpoADQq4kuY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPHHiPKGrgU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM00tZgyO3A

----------


## firecrown

*Nokia-branded Android phones reportedly outsold Google, HTC, and OnePlus over the holidays*

Nokia might not be technically manufacturing phones anymore, but Nokia-branded handsets (made by HMD) are reportedly beating Google, HTC, and OnePlus sales. Counterpoint analyst Neil Shah revealed on Twitter that HMD’s Nokia-branded Android phones outsold HTC, Sony, Google, Lenovo, OnePlus, and a number of other manufacturers in the recent holiday quarter. TechRadar reports that HMD sold 4.4 million Nokia-branded phones in Q4 2017, that’s more in three months than Google’s Pixel sales for the entire year.


While Nokia’s brand rebound in phones sounds impressive compared to the competition, it’s still at the bottom end of the smartphone market. If the figures are accurate then HMD’s phones are 11th in terms of world marketshare, at just a single percent. HMD has a lot of work to do to catch up to the likes of Huawei, Samsung, or even Apple, but if the pace continues after just a year then the sales could soon eclipse the 10.5 million Nokia Lumia devices that were sold during Q4 2014 at the height of the Windows Phone era.


HMD is now planning to host a press conference at Mobile World Congress in Barcelona next month. While we’re not expecting another retro Nokia 3310 or a trio of new Android phones, there will still be some surprises in store for fans of the Nokia brand.

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/1...oneplus-report

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia rises to 9th top smartphone brand ranking with 4.5 million shipments

Report: https://nokiapoweruser.com/report-no...ts-in-q2-2018/
*

----------


## josemon17

Nokia laaunched 6.1 plus and 5.1 plus

6.1 plus at a price 15999 and online partner is Flipkart.

----------


## Janaki

great and nice forum for me

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Nokia 6.1, Nokia 6.1 Plus to Receive Android Pie Update This Month; Nokia 8, Nokia 8 Sirocco to Get It in November*




HMD Global at the launch event of Nokia 7.1 also detailed some information about the release of Android 9 Pieupdate for other Nokia smartphones. Android 9 Pie update recently rolled out to the company's Nokia 7 Plussmartphone. Now, besides the unveiling of a new smartphone, Nokia has confirmed Android Pie updates for some more handsets. At the event, the company noted that the latest Android update was heading out to smartphones like Nokia 6.1, Nokia 6.1 Plus, Nokia 8, and Nokia 8 Sirocco starting this month.

As expected, HMD Global is prioritising some of its more popular smartphones for the Android Pie rollout. Firstly, that includes handsets running on the Snapdragon 600 SoC series, starting with the Nokia 6.1 and Nokia 6.1 Plus. Both the smartphones should start receiving the update sometime this month. On the other hand, the Nokia 8 and Nokia 8 Sirocco should get their respective Android 9 updates in November. Notably, the company did not provide any clear dates for the release of the update to the smartphones.

The latest information coming from Nokia is great to see as the company has gone all-in with Android One in the last few years. Its smartphones come with promises of monthly security updates and system updates for at least two years from their respective launches. During the event, Nokia also noted that it is planning to roll out Android 9 Pie updates to some more smartphones in its lineup following the initial list of handsets.

Notably, HMD Global launched the Nokia 7.1 running on Android Oreo, based on the Android One programme. However, it has promised an upgrade to Android 9.0 Pie slated for next month.

----------


## josemon17

*Big Event on Dec 5
*

----------


## josemon17

*Nokia 4-port Wall Charger AC-301 available in India*



Link: https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_in/s...er?color=Black

----------


## josemon17

*iPhone 11 PRO Drop Test from 1,000 Feet! - VS. Nokia 3310*https://youtu.be/FPw0g9Qde6k

----------


## josemon17

Coming :Clap:

----------

